# Mein Zusammenbau-Thread!



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

Hallo,

nun sind endlich alle Teile hier und ich könnte sofort mit dem Zusammenbau loslegen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls man es auf dem Foto nicht eindeutig identifizieren kann, es sind folgende Komponenten geworden:
* AMD Ryzen 5 2600 boxed
* MSI X470 Gaming Plus
* Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2666 (hoffentlich) dualrank 16 GB Kit (2x 8 GB) -> "BLS2C8G4D26BFSE", außerdem steht "Copyright 2016 Micron Technology" drauf, sind die nun sicher dualrank?
* Thermalright ARO M14G
* Bequiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt

Schon vorhanden sind:
* Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB
* Toshiba Q300 SATA SSD 960 GB
* Fractal Design Meshify C
* 3x Bequiet Silent Wings 3 140mm + 1x Silent Wings 3 120mm.

Gibt es irgendetwas, was ich gleich zu Beginn beachten muß beim Zusammenbau?

Ich wollte wie folgt vorgehen:
1. Alles öffnen, dann die Teile mit neuen Latex-Einmalhandschuhen anfassen, um statische Aufladung zu vermeiden.
2. Mainboard auf den Tisch oder besser den leeren Karton legen und dort CPU und RAM einsetzen und den Kühler montieren.
3. Alle Kabel vom Netzteil anschließen, solange das Mainboard noch außerhalb des Gehäuses ist und ich es beim rein drücken der Stecker noch von unten abstützen kann.
4. Mainboard ins Gehäuse einbauen, Kabel durch den Tray ziehen und nach unten führen in das Netzteilabteil.
5. Netzteil selbst einbauen und die Kabel anschließen.
6. Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen.
7. Grafikkarte einbauen.
8. SSD einbauen.

Was ich mich noch frage ist, ob ich die CPU bzw. den IHS, die ja nagelneu und original boxed verpackt ist noch vor dem Aufsetzen des Kühlers reinigen soll?
Das wäre doof, weil ich kein reinen Alkohol da habe, nur Brennspiritus und der ist ja mit Bitrex oder sowas in der Art, was einen Rückstand verursachen kann und nicht verdunstet.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. September 2018)

Das Board mit Kabeln dran im Gehäuse einbauen?! Nette Idee, kannste das Chaos bitte filmen. Mach die Kabel hinterher dran.
Alkohol (Isopropanol) bekommst du in jeder besseren Apotheke. Ist nicht nur beim PC Bau hilfreich.


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

Ich glaub es ja nicht, ist das etwa ein Wunder ?

Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, Kabel erst reinstecken, nachdem du das Mainboard ins Gehäuse gebaut hast.
Die Lüfter würde ich gleich am Anfang ins Gehäuse so reinbauen, wie du sie von der Position her haben willst, sprich vor dem Mainboard, später wird es dann enger und ein wenig umständlicher.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

Ist doch ein voll modulares Netzteil, ich kann also alle Kabel an beiden Seiten abnehmen und daher auch vorher am Board befestigen.
Ich mag es halt nicht, wenn sich das Board beim Befestigen der ATX- und P8-Stecker durchbiegt und im Gehäuse eingebaut ist es anders eigentlich nicht möglich, da bekommt man auch nur schwer einen oder mehere Finger unter zum Abstützen.
Daher dachte ich, mach ich den P8 und den ATX halt schon drann bevor ich das Board ins Gehäuse einbaue, meinst du es wird so nicht klappen?

Zum Reinigen des IHS, reicht es nicht diesen mit einem trockenen Stück Küchenpapier abzureiben und die eventuellen Fusseln oder Staub weg  zu pusten, wenn die CPU noch nagelneu ist?


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

Das Ding dürfte am Anfang keine Fussel drauf haben, pack sie eben erst ganz aus, wenn du sie auch wirklich einbaust, noch mal reinigen brauchst du die nicht, die lag ja nicht irgendwo ewig rum und ist zugestaubt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

So, die CPU ist auf dem Board nun installiert, war gar nicht so einfach mit dem PGA wie ich dachte, erstmal heraus finden, wo denn der Pfeil auf dem Sockel selbst ist...
LGA finde ich läßt sich jedenfalls einfacher installieren, finde ich, dafür gibts da halt dann eher andere Risiken.

Der RAM ist auch schon installiert, nun kommt der ARO M14 drann und dann bin ich ja schon fast so weit, daß ich das Board ins Gehäuse einbauen kann.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...daß ich das Board ins Gehäuse einbauen kann.


Nimmst du die einfache Methode? Board erhöht auf dem Kopf legen und das Gehäuse drüberstülpen


----------



## Jooschka (26. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> (...)
> 1. Alles öffnen, dann die Teile mit neuen Latex-Einmalhandschuhen anfassen, um statische Aufladung zu vermeiden.
> 2. Mainboard auf den Tisch oder besser den leeren Karton legen und dort CPU und RAM einsetzen und den Kühler montieren.
> 3. Alle Kabel vom Netzteil anschließen, solange das Mainboard noch außerhalb des Gehäuses ist und ich es beim rein drücken der Stecker noch von unten abstützen kann.
> ...


Meine Liste sähe so aus:
0. Heizung anfassen (an unlackierter Stelle!)
1. Alles öffnen, dann die Teile mit neuen Latex-Einmalhandschuhen anfassen, um statische Aufladung zu vermeiden.
1a. Heizung anfassen
2. Mainboard auf den Tisch oder besser den leeren Karton legen und dort CPU und RAM einsetzen und den Kühler montieren.
2a. Heizung anfassen
usw.

Wenn überhaupt, nutze ich Latexhandschuhe nur bei der CPU+WLP+Kühler oder halt für die alten Teile, je nach dem wie lange die wo standen.

Ich habe das schon mal probiert mit dem Kabel vorher anstecken. Bei 24-Pol-ATX- und 8-Pol-CPU-Stecker geht das noch ganz gut, wenn man die einfach in die Mitte fixiert/hält und später erst hinten rum zieht. Bei (fast) allen anderen Kabeln eher nicht.

Die Lüfter baue ich persönlich so gut wie immer nach dem Mainboard rein, es sei denn, das Mainboard selbst ist nachher im weg. Finde es viel einfacher, mit dem MB mehr Platz zu haben als nachher mit dem 4 Schräubchen/Befestigungsdingern vom Lüfter.

Die Teile montiere ich meist entweder auf der mitgelieferten Schaumstoffunterlage des MB (wenn dabei), direkt im Karton (wenn nicht dabei) oder auf ner alten Matte, die ich noch habe... sonst irgendein Karton, der nicht fisselt. Man kann für die Kühlertmontage auf der Rückseite einfach n Loch in die Pappe schneiden... quasi wie im Gehäuse auch.

Wenn du selbst nichts dreckig machst oder mit den fingern draufpackst, brauchst du bei neuen Teilen i. d. R. nichts vorher putzen. Aber die Folie musst du ggf abziehen, vor allem am Kühler!

Ein einfacher Borstenpinsel aus dem Malkasten ist zum saubermachen der Recyclingteile oft Goldwert!


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der RAM ist auch schon installiert, nun kommt der ARO M14 drann und dann bin ich ja schon fast so weit, daß ich das Board ins Gehäuse einbauen kann.


Du wirst Dir die Finger verbiegen bei der mittleren, oberen Mainboardschraube bei vormontiertem Kühler
Die Vorgehensweise paßt überhaupt nicht logisch zusammen.

Aber es wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du wirst Dir die Finger verbiegen bei der mittleren, oberen Mainboardschraube bei vormontiertem Kühler
> Die Vorgehensweise paßt überhaupt nicht logisch zusammen.
> 
> Aber es wird bestimmt lustig.



Das ist immer noch besser als in dem engen Gehäuse den Kühöer zu montieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> als in dem engen Gehäuse den Kühöer zu montieren.


Wenn ich es nicht schon hunderte Male gemacht hätte, würde ich ja zustimmen ... .

Und dann noch das Board in den I/O-Shield mit dem schweren Kühler zu jonglieren macht besonders viel Spaß.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

Der Kühler ist nun montiert, was mich daran ärgerte waren die Lüfterklammern, damit hab ich mir unten schonmal die Alulamellen verkratzt und sie kaum durch bekommen, bis sie endlich richtig saßen. 
Testweise habe ich den Lüfter erstmal vorher schon montiert und festgestellt, daß ich die eine Lüfterklammer falsch montiert hatte, so konnte ich den Fehler noch gut beheben.
Ich hab auch an die Gummipuffer gedacht, und nun ist der Kühler und Lüfter montiert und das Board bereit zum Einbau ins Gehäuse.

Die Befestigung des Kühlers selbst fand ich sehr gut, ich kann gut sehen, wie die Schrauben im Metallrahmen greifen und die ganze Konstruktion fester wird, hab dann nur mit zwei Fingern fest gedreht, ohne Gewalt. 
Eine Folie war hoffentlich nicht auf dem Kühlerboden, ich hab nur diese Plastikkappe entfernt und WLP war ja schon drauf, also hab ich die Tube gar nicht gebraucht, oder hätte ich zusätzlich noch welche auf den IHS machen sollen?

Was mich jetzt noch irritiert ist dieser Zettel beim MSI-Mainboard auf dem steht "Case stand-off notification", da sind 3 tropfenförmige Markierungen drauf und wohl passend dazu Schrauben auf dem Board, muß ich die entfernen, oder eben nicht?
Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut, ich weiß nicht ob ich da nun noch was machen muß, oder im Gehäuse Abstandhalter installieren oder entfernen muß?


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist nun montiert, was mich daran ärgerte waren die Lüfterklammern, damit hab ich mir unten schonmal die Alulamellen verkratzt und sie kaum durch bekommen, bis sie endlich richtig saßen.
> Testweise habe ich den Lüfter erstmal vorher schon montiert und festgestellt, daß ich die eine Lüfterklammer falsch montiert hatte, so konnte ich den Fehler noch gut beheben.
> Ich hab auch an die Gummipuffer gedacht, und nun ist der Kühler und Lüfter montiert und das Board bereit zum Einbau ins Gehäuse.
> 
> ...



Übersetzt heißt es schlicht, Gehäuse Abstandshalter Anzeige, eigentlich sollte überall dabei stehen was du machen musst, lieber noch mal nachschauen, wenn du es selbst nicht verstehst kannst du auch mal ein Bild hochladen. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht schon hunderte Male gemacht hätte, würde ich ja zustimmen ... .
> 
> Und dann noch das Board in den I/O-Shield mit dem schweren Kühler zu jonglieren macht besonders viel Spaß.



Ich habe es mit Sicherheit noch nicht so oft wie du gemacht, aber die Stecker reinzukriegen war zwar kniffelig, dabei macht man allerdings eher nichts kaputt, aber auf kleinem Raum mit der CPU ist eben ein Risiko da, wie auch immer, beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, jeder wie er will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> wenn du es selbst nicht verstehst kannst du auch mal ein Bild hochladen.


Ja, ein paar Bilder zum "Case stand-off notification" wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich es heute noch einbauen, wenn ich jetzt erst nochmal Bilder hochlade und auf Antworten warte, wird das heut Nacht nichts mehr. 
Trotzdem danke für die bereits gegebenen Tips und Erklärungen, ich schaue mir dann jetzt mal in Ruhe den Mainboardtray und das Board an, ob und wo da Abstandshalter sind und sein sollen...

Ich bleibe aber hier drinn, wenn also noch Antworten kommen, werde ich die zeitnah lesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2018)

Ich hab doch gesagt, daß es dann irgendwann ganz schnell geht und dieser Punkt ist nun eben da, also alles andere als ein Wunder, lediglich das was ich immer angekündigt habe! 

Aber bei den vielen Teilen und noch mehr Fallstricken rechne ich irgendwie nicht damit, daß die Kiste nachher auch laufen wird, aber vielleicht bewahrheitet sich mein Pessimissmus hier ja mal nicht, warten wirs ab. 

Ich hab nun nach langem Suchen die Abstandshalter fürs Meshify gefunden und 8 Stück auf dem Mainboardtray verschraubt.
Das Problem ist, es ist mittig ein schwarzer dicker Abstandshalter auf dem Tray vorinstalliert, den ich wohl nicht entfernen kann, ich hoffe mal der verkratzt mir nachher nix...?


----------



## markus1612 (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt, daß es dann irgendwann ganz schnell geht und dieser Punkt ist nun eben da, also alles andere als ein Wunder, lediglich das was ich immer angekündigt habe!
> 
> Aber bei den vielen Teilen und noch mehr Fallstricken rechne ich irgendwie nicht damit, daß die Kiste nachher auch laufen wird, aber vielleicht bewahrheitet sich mein Pessimissmus hier ja mal nicht, warten wirs ab.
> 
> ...



Schnell ist was anderes.
Bei mir war die Bestellung und der Zusammenbau in einer Woche erledigt.

Hoffen wirs 

Was soll dir da verkratzen.
Der feste Abstandshalter ist dafür da, damit man das Mainboard besser positionieren und anschrauben kann.
Meistens hat der so nen Knubbel drauf.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

So, Board und Netzteil sind eingebaut, auch fast alle Kabel angeschlossen, zumindest ATX auf beiden Seiten, P8+P4 auf beiden Seiten und PCIe vom NT aus ins Gehäuse, ebenso ein Drives-Kabel vom NT ins Gehäuse. 
Das war ja echt ein Kraftakt, hab mir das einfacher vorgestellt. Das Meshify C ist echt verdammt eng und das Board war nur sehr schwer so auszurichten, daß die Schrauben in die Abstandshalter gepaßt haben. Dann das zuvor angeschlossene P8+P4 Kabel oben durch zu bekommen war mit das schwerste, da brauchte es viel Geduld und die Taschenlampe. 
Dann die Kabel am Netzteil anschließen war auch schwer, weil die nur so schwer einrasten und man so wenig Platz hat... 

Hoffen wir mal das alles heil geblieben ist!
Nun wird der Grafikbolide mal wieder nach etwa 21 Monaten im Karton das Licht der Welt erblicken und verbaut werden... 
Dann die SSD und dann kommt die eklige Verkabelung der Gehäuseanschlüsse, vielleicht mach ich das besser vor Grafikkarte und SSD und dann noch die Lüfter, dann bin ich fertig (in mehrerlei Hinsicht!).


----------



## Gouvi (27. September 2018)

Du hattest deine 1060 in nem Karton 21 Monate und nutzt sie erst jetzt? Wer tut so was? 

Gehäuseanschlüsse ist eigtl. ziemlich leicht. Oft ist alles sogar schon zusammengefügt. Ansonste  ne Sache von 2 min mit dem Handbuch als Hilfe....


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

Nee bei dem MSI-Board ist es für mich jetzt erstmal nicht ersichtlich, wie die Gehäuseanschlüsse angeschlossen werden sollen, denn:
1. Sind sie auf dem Board selbst gar nicht beschriftet,
2. werde ich auch aus dem Handbuch nicht schlau.

Wenn Pin 1 unten und Pin 2 oben ist, aber z.B. HDD LED+ auf Pin 1 liegt und HDD LED- auf Pin 3, deute ich das so, daß die Stecker nebeneinander und nicht übereinander anzuschließen sind, richtig?

Beim Power SW und Reset SW hat man doppelte Stecker, dafür aber kein + und - drauf zu stehen, also gehts wohl wieder munter ans Probieren bis es funzt oder auch nicht... 

Edit:
Nachdem ich mir das PCGH-Tutorial zu den Gehäuseanschlüssen nochmal angeschaut habe, ist mir klar geworden wie das geht.
Hab nun alle Anschlüsse verbunden und der Power-Knopf und Reset funktionieren auch, der PC startet, die Lüfter gehen an, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, kein Signal.
Hab den Bildschirm mit dem Displayport-Kabel verbunden, ich versuche nun nochmal HDMI aber viel verspreche ich mir davon auch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Die Beschriftung ist doch rechts oben drüber.
Ich hab mal schnell nen Bild gefunden. https://notyouraveragetech.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/img_2578.jpeg
Hat zwar nicht die beste Qualität, aber trotzdem sieht man sofort wie man alles anschliessen muss.
Aber bevor du wieder Mist baust:

Obere 4 Pins
 Speaker -, die nächsten beiden sind beim Lautsprecher nicht belegt, Speaker +.

Untere 9 Pins
Oberere Reihe: PWRLED +, PWRLED -, Powerswitch auf die 2 Pins, egal wie rum
Unterere Reihe: HDDLED +, HDDLED -, Resetswitch auf die 2 Pins, egal wie rum, letzer Pin ist nicht belegt

Alles jeweils von links nach rechts.
Steht auch genau so im Handbuch drin und auf den Anschlusskabeln steht auch alles notwendige drauf.

Also 1. ist glatt gelogen von dir und 2. wundert mich das irgendwie garnicht.
Es ist nun echt einfach beschrieben.
Wenn ich das meiner Frau hinlege, hat die das in nicht mal 5 Minuten angeschlossen und die hat noch nie was in irgendeinen Rechner eingebaut.
Also stell dich nicht dümmer als du bist und bau es einfach ein.

Aber wenigstens hast du endlich mal angefangen.
Ich musste aus Langeweile, nach dem Umbau auf WaKü und dem Umzug ins neue Gehäuse, schon auf Ryzen umsteigen.
Btw, du fandest die CPU einzusetzen schwer?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

Das mit den Kabeln hat ja anscheinend geklappt, die Beschreibung ist dennoch mies, ohne Handbuch oder erklärendes Bild ist es gar nicht möglich, denn auf dem Board steht nicht PWR, Reset usw. da steht nichts dergleichen, das kann man nur mit Hilfe der Anleitung heraus finden.

Jetzt kam übrigend doch ein Bild, nachdem ich HDMI des anderen PCs abgezogen habe und den neuen mit HDMI verbunden habe, selbst mit DP geht es nun, wobei ich den andere DP der Grafikkarte genommen habe, keine Ahnung warum erst kein Bild kam.
Ich hatte allerdings vorsorglich nochmal den CMOS-Reset-Knopf gedrückt, ob es daran lag kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

Was doof ist, ich hab das I.O.-Schild schief eingesetzt, es ist an der hinteren Kante  nicht richtig eingerastet, vielleicht ging das Board dewegen so schwer einzusetzen... 
Soll ich deswegen nun wieder den halben PC zerlegen oder ist sowas egal?

Außerdem läuft das P4+P8-Kabel und ebenso das CPU-Fan-Kabel verdächtig dicht unterm oberen Deckellüfter, das sind vielleicht 2-3mm, dann würde es den Rotor berühren und ich kann es nicht fixieren, weil ich nicht mit einem Kabelbinder ran komme, ohne den CPU-Kühler wieder auszubauen. 

Das größte Ärgernis ist für mich jetzt echt der riesige Tower-Kühler in dem engen Gehäuse, das war klar eine Fehlentscheidung, die mir die letzten Stunden extrem schwer gemacht hat, ich hätte lieber einfach den R5-2600X mit dem boxed-Kühler nehmen sollen.

Im BIOS steht übrigens VCore 1,2 Volt, und 3,4 GHz Takt, außerdem 2667 MHz RAM-Takt, also anscheinend per Default alles korrekt erkannt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Ahja, du hast also ein spezielles MSI X470 Gaming Plus, bei dem es nicht wie bei den anderen draufsteht?
Willst du mir das jetzt wirklich erzählen?
Mach mal ein Bild vom Board.


----------



## Krolgosh (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was doof ist, ich hab das I.O.-Schild schief eingesetzt, es ist an der hinteren Kante  nicht richtig eingerastet, vielleicht ging das Board dewegen so schwer einzusetzen...
> Soll ich deswegen nun wieder den halben PC zerlegen oder ist sowas egal?



Ist im Prinzip egal. Du kannst das MB ja auch komplett ohne der Blende montieren und betreiben. Kein Problem. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem läuft das P4+P8-Kabel und ebenso das CPU-Fan-Kabel verdächtig dicht unterm oberen Deckellüfter, das sind vielleicht 2-3mm, dann würde es den Rotor berühren und ich kann es nicht fixieren, weil ich nicht mit einem Kabelbinder ran komme, ohne den CPU-Kühler wieder auszubauen.



Ebenfalls kein Problem. 2-3mm ist eigentlich nen haufen "Luft".  Gedanken brauchst dir erst machen wenn es zum rattern anfängt.. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das größte Ärgernis ist für mich jetzt echt der riesige Tower-Kühler in dem engen Gehäuse, das war klar eine Fehlentscheidung, die mir die letzten Stunden extrem schwer gemacht hat, ich hätte lieber einfach den R5-2600X mit dem boxed-Kühler nehmen sollen.



Wäre doch langweilig wenn so ein Einbau komplett ohne ein paar Schwierigkeiten ablaufen würde. Vlt hat es dir die Sache etwas erschwert, aber letztendlich hast du damit die bessere Kühlleistung. Wäre für mich ein Vorteil der deutlich überwiegen würde... Jetzt eben ein wenig mehr Fummelarbeit, aber auf Dauer einen kühleren und leiseren PC.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. September 2018)

Der PC läuft  

Die Mainboardblende kannst du doch nachträglich noch fest drücken, hatte ich auch einmal. 
Wie gesagt ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse und ein DR4 Kühler. Das Gehäuse ist kleiner aber wirklich eng empfand ich es nicht. Lade bitte ein paar Bilder hoch damit wir schauen können wo und wie man die Kabel und co. optimieren kann 

Glückwunsch zum neuen PC und willkommen im Ryzen Team 

P.S. hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem PC. Evtl. hilft es dir ja 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7947-picture996045-img-20180429-113339-a.html


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2018)

Zuerst: *Danke Tim, ENDLICH wurde mal was aus den Plänen*

Später im Betrieb wirst du bestimmt froh sein, wenn du einen leisen CPU Kühler mit höherer Leistung verwendest.
Einige der Schierigkeiten finde ich seltsam (z.B. CPU einsetzen ), aber gut, ist jetzt ja auch egal.

Frage an alle. Verwendet ihr wirklich immer alle Case-anschlüsse und wenn ja, warum?
Ich verwende nur power und reset, da die anderen nichts bringen (pwrLED)  oder mich sogar stören (HDDLED).

Edit:


thehate91 schrieb:


> P.S. hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem PC. Evtl. hilft es dir ja


sieht gut und clean aus .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. September 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> P.S. hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem PC. Evtl. hilft es dir ja
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7947-picture996045-img-20180429-113339-a.html



....Warum sieht das bei euch immer so ordentlich aus? Ich habe das in 5 Stunden nicht so ordentlich hinbekommen. Wenn mein neues Board da ist brauche ich auch mal Tipps....


@TE
Jetzt muss der Rechner am Ende nur noch innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen laufen. Überprüf mal mit hwinfo64 die cpu vcore während des Betriebs.


----------



## amdahl (27. September 2018)

Ich hab diesen Thread hier mal gemeldet. Ganz offensichtlich hat sich jemand  Zugang zu Tims Account verschafft und postet jetzt in seinem Namen.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. September 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ....Warum sieht das bei euch immer so ordentlich aus? Ich habe das in 5 Stunden nicht so ordentlich hinbekommen. Wenn mein neues Board da ist brauche ich auch mal Tipps....



Mir macht das immer unglaublich viel Spaß jedes Kabel ordentlich und sauber zu verlegen. Wenn du Tipps brauchst kannst du dich gerne melden


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

Danke für die Aufmunterung und die Tips und Erklärungen! 

Ich hab ziemlich schlecht geschlafen, das war doch dann noch arger Streß letzte Nacht auf der Zielgrade des Zusammenbaus, habe vom schiefen IO-Panel und dem CPU-Fan-Kabel was fast den Deckellüfter berührt geträumt... 
Als ich anfangs schrieb, die CPU einsetzen wäre schwer gewesen, wußte ich halt noch nicht, was da noch so alles beim Zusammenbau auf mich zu kommen wird! 

Insgesamt ist so ein kompletter PC-Build in einem so engen Gehäuse mit riesen Tower-Kühler nicht einfach, wer das gut hin bekommt hat meist schon viel Erfahrung mit einfacheren Zusammenbauten über die Jahre gesammelt.
Der ARO M14 in Verbindung mit dem Meshify C und einem Deckellüfter würde ich niemandem empfehlen, das ist einfach viel zu eng da oben im Gehäuse und ich hab das auch nur einigermaßen geschafft, weil ich eben den P4+P8-Anschluss schon vor dem Einbau des Boards befestigt hatte, den hätte ich niemals im Gehäuse ran bekommen, außer ich hätte den Kühler nochmal abgenommen.
Ich sag mal so, es war vielleicht eine echte Härteprobe für mich, viel schwerer hätte ich es mir nicht machen können, natürlich bin ich auch mit der Hand an den Towerkühler gestoßen, als ich versucht habe die Kabel besser zu verlegen, aber scheint ja nichts kaputt gegangen zu sein.
Zumindest bin ich mal sehr froh, daß ich keine teureren Teile genommen habe, denn dann wäre der Streß nochmal deutlich größer gewesen.

@thehate91
Bei dir sieht es schon noch deutlich ordentlicher aus mit den Kabeln als bei mir, aber du hast da sicherlich auch mehr Übung und vorallem mehr Geduld und sogar Spaß daran, mich nervt es nur, diese teils widerspenstigen und teils firzeligen Kabel perfekt zu verlegen.

Fotos werd ich die Tage hochladen, muß sie erstmal auf den PC kopieren und verkleinern... jetzt hat das Testen der Hardware erstmal vorrang, sofern ich mal meine Windows 10 DVD finde und den Registrierungscode... 

Zur IO-Blende, wie soll ich die denn jetzt nachträglich noch fest bzw. gerade bekommen, wo ich doch zwischen Tower-Kühler und Rückwand nur so wenig Platz habe, der nun von unten auch noch durch die fette Grafikkarte weiter eingeschränkt wird?


----------



## onlygaming (27. September 2018)

Ich brech ab, ich hab ja fest auf den BER gesetzt, naja noch hast du ja 30 Tage Zeit  

Also selbst in einem Define R5 hat man nach oben wenig Platz muss man halt das Lüfterkabel entsprechend früh anschließen.

Was ich als umständlich empfand war das 8 PIN CPU Kabel von oben MIT Kühler in den Port zu bekommen, da saß ich echt 10 Minuten dran und hab mir auch die ein oder andere kleine Schramme an den Händen geholt  

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Fotos werd ich die Tage hochladen, muß sie erstmal auf den PC kopieren und verkleinern... jetzt hat das Testen der Hardware erstmal vorrang, sofern ich mal meine Windows 10 DVD finde und den Registrierungscode...



....Warum verkleinern? Wenn die Fotos nicht größer als 10mb sind brauchst du die nicht zu verkleinern. Wenn du die verkleinerst erkennt man wahrscheinlich nichts mehr.


----------



## Gouvi (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> jetzt hat das Testen der Hardware erstmal vorrang, sofern ich mal meine Windows 10 DVD finde und den Registrierungscode...



Hol dir am besten einfach die aktuelle ISO aus dem Internet. Da sind dann auch alle Updates schon gleich dabei und du kannst damit bequem nen W10-USB-Stick erstellen. Die Installation geht damit super einfach und schnell von der Hand. Dann hast du noch paar Tage Zeit deinen Code zu suchen, ums dann zu aktivieren.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Oder einen neuen kaufen, gibt's für nen Zehner in der Bucht. 
Kommt dann auch ein Bild deines Mainboards?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

So, dann stell ich die Fotos mal rein, sind aber leider nicht übermäßig scharf und recht dunkel, halt nachts bei Zimmerbeleuchtung gemacht mit einer nicht sehr lichtstarken Kamera (Outdoor-Kamera):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das mit den Kabeln oben zu dicht am Deckellüfter?


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist das mit den Kabeln oben zu dicht am Deckellüfter?



Vielleicht, merkst du dann wenn du den Rechner an machst, dann wird dich das Geräusch schon nerven, falls das Kabel immer mal kurz in den Lüfter rein geht, beschädigen wirst du damit aber nichts und ist ja leicht zu beheben.

Ist ja unten am Board ein richtiger Kabelsalat, stopfe die Kabel einfach nach hinten.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Siehe da, das Board ist beschriftet.
Warum hast du da gelogen? 

Mit den Kabeln oben geht auch wenn man will. 
Einfach den Lüfter auf dem Kühler drehen und das Kabel anders verlegen. 
Das Kabel oben entweder anders verlegen oder den Lüfter nach vorne schieben.


----------



## Jimiblu (27. September 2018)

Solange die Kabel nicht in die Lüfter kommen ist es ziemlich egal wo die sind; oben sollte es passen. Mach den PC an, wenn es nicht schleift kein Problem. Du hast ja auch kein Fenster im Gehäuse, da kannste die unteren Kabel einfach so lassen. Macht keinen Unterschied für den Airflow.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> So, dann stell ich die Fotos mal rein,


 Kleiner Hinweis:
vergiß die *dichten *Staubfilter nicht.

Du hast Doch ein Gehäuse mit doppelt verblendetem Mainboard"blech".
Da kann man perfekt alle Kabel verstecken, wenn man die Außenwände abnimmt.

Und durch die Durchbrüche kann man auch die CPU mit Backplate gut montieren.

Ich hab in dem Gehäuse (gedämmt!) 
Raijintek Arcadia schwarz, schallgedämmt ab €'*'59,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
diesen Kühler montiert:
Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2 ab €'*'49,30 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und er paßt.

Ein bißchen rechnen mußte ich schon, da die Seitenlöcher für den Kühleinlaß fehlten und die Isolation weg mußte.

Aber das Ergebnis ist ein leiser, schneller, kühler PC wo nur die Grafikkarte unter Vollast leise rauschend zu hören ist.

Für die nachträgliche Kabelverlegung hab ich fast einen halben Tag gebraucht.
Alles hab ich nicht optimiert, aber man sieht fast nichts und die Platten sind ruck-zuck montiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

Ich traue mich oft nicht beherzt an den angeschlossenen Kabeln zu ziehen, weil ich Sorge habe die Anschlüsse auf dem Board dann zu verbiegen oder die Kabellitzen aus dem Stecker zu reißen, war früher aber noch schlimmer bei mir, etwas entspannter sehe ich es schon, aber für eine perfekte Kabelverlegung meine ich ist ein übertriebener Respekt vor den Kabeln und Anschlüssen etwas kontraproduktiv. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum mich das obere Kabel dicht am Lüfter nervt und es ist ja nicht nur das Kabel des CPU-Lüfters, was so dicht am Lüfterrotor verläuft, sondern auch das des P4+P8-Steckers weiter hinten.
Wenn jetzt im worst-case eines der Kabel voll in den Lüfterrotor geraten würde, nimmt das Kabel dann Schaden, oder bleibt der Lüfter eher stehen?

Nochmal was zum Thema Windows 10, ich hatte ja damals Windows 7 und dann das Upgrade auf 10 gemacht, was kostenfrei war. Der PC mit dem ich das Upgrade machte ist nun aber seit Anfang 2017 kaputt, wenn ich jetzt wieder Windows 10 auf dem neuen PC installieren will, muß ich dann erst wieder Windows 7 installieren und kann es dann immer noch auf 10 kostenlos upgraden?

Ich hab jetzt testweise mal Win 10 installiert, aber es läßt sich mit dem Win 7 Schlüssel nicht aktivieren. Was mich auch wunderte, im Taskmanager hab ich bei CPU nur eine Grafik, so als hätte die nur einen Kern, dabei steht daneben 6 Kerne 12 logische Kerne oder so, ich hab allerdings noch keinerlei Treiber von AMD oder MSI für Board und CPU installiert, liegt das daran?


----------



## onlygaming (27. September 2018)

Den Win 10 Key muss man anders auslesen, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das trz geht, denke nicht, aber die 15€ für einen neuen Key hat man sicherlich noch wo rumliegen. 

Das mit dem Taskmanager ist normal mit Rechtsklick und "Graph ändern" in "logische Prozessoren" sieht man dann die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. September 2018)

Der Lüfter würde entweder stehen bleiben oder im schlimmsten Fall Beschäftigt werden. Das Kabel bekommt der Lüfter nicht durch. So wie die Bilder aussehen sollte das aber passen. Etwas ziehen kannst du die Kabel auf der Rückseite. Anschließend ohne festen Zug mit Kabelbinder oder co fixieren und das kleine Problem ist behoben. 
Wenn du mich fragst kannst du aber die Kabel auch so lassen.

Dein alten Windows 7 Key den du für das kostenlose 10er Upgrade benutzt hast, kannst du nicht nochmal verwenden. Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du dir einen neuen Windows 10 Key online kaufst (5-10€ auf eBay).

Das nur ein Graf angezeigt wird ist normal. Man kann auch die irgendwie in ein weiteres Menü gelangen um die einzelne Threads zu sehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. September 2018)

Ist das denn legal, sich für 5-10 Euro den Key zu kaufen, wenn die OEM-Version von Windows 10 um die 110 Euro kostet? Oder ist das eine Art Grauzone? 

Ich wüßte auch gar nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, hab noch nie etwas bei eBay gekauft...


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist das denn legal, sich für 5-10 Euro den Key zu kaufen, wenn die OEM-Version von Windows 10 um die 110 Euro kostet?


 Das paßt meistens.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich wüßte auch gar nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, hab noch nie etwas bei eBay gekauft...


Anmelden, kaufen, bezahlen, Schlüssel erhalten (meist per email).


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Meiner hat 12€ gekostet.
Mail kam nach 2 Minuten und Aktivierung online ohne Probleme.
Ist dann halt hardwaregebunden.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2018)

Wie lange wird mein jetzt installiertes Windows 10 denn ohne Aktivierung laufen?

Update:

Ich hab nun mal MSI Live Update komplett durchlaufen lassen und alle Treiber und BIOS-Update ausführen lassen.
Eigentlich ist das schon echt toll, was MSI da auf die Beine gestellt hat , wenn ich an meine bisherigen Boards von anderen Herstellern zurück denke... 

Jetzt läuft gerade mal HWinfo64 zusammen mit Prime95 SmallFFTs und nach ca. 6 Minuten bin ich gerade mal bei maximal 56°C CPU-Temperatur und ca. 600 U/min des CPU-Fans, wenn diese Werte so stimmen, ist das schon ein extremer Unterschied zu meinem i7-4770K.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner hat 12€ gekostet.
> Mail kam nach 2 Minuten und Aktivierung online ohne Probleme.
> Ist dann halt hardwaregebunden.



Das ist ja der Trick mit den OEM Keys, Hardwaregebunden gibt's nicht mehr in der EU.


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2018)

Sag das mal Microsoft.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag das mal Microsoft.



Deswegen sind die Keys doch so billig. Oder hattest du mal Probleme beim Hardwarertausch? Dürfte eigentlich nicht mehr so sein.


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2018)

Hatte ich vor paar Tagen.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, da nur 12€.
LAg glaube auch eher an dem alten Key, der hatte am Anfang schon Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. September 2018)

Bei MMOGA kannst du zum Beispiel bedenkenlos zugreifen. Da hab ich glaub ich schon 6 Keys bisher gekauft und keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ich hab nun mal MSI Live Update komplett durchlaufen lassen und alle Treiber und BIOS-Update ausführen lassen.
> Eigentlich ist das schon echt toll, was MSI da auf die Beine gestellt hat , wenn ich an meine bisherigen Boards von anderen Herstellern zurück denke...



Du hast jetzt aber nicht die Treiber der anderen Teile über msi live geupatet oder?
Solche Update Tools sind meistens Mist und machen mehr kaputt als dass sie etwas verbessern. Update lieber über den Geräte Manager oder über die Seiten der entsprechenden Gerätehersteller.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun mal MSI Live Update komplett durchlaufen lassen


 Vergiß das schnell.

Hole die Treiber beim Hardwarehersteller, wie schon erwähnt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das schon echt toll, was MSI da auf die Beine gestellt hat , wenn ich an meine bisherigen Boards von anderen Herstellern zurück denke...


Ja, Asus ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.
Aber ich bin ja ein guter Handarbeiter.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2018)

Was ist denn an dem Live-Update von MSI so schlecht?
Ich hab zwar komplett alles installieren lassen, was eventuell ein Fehler war, habe aber Norton Scan schon wieder deinstalliert.
Es ist doch wahnsinnig umständlich alle Treiber bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zusammen zu suchen und einzelnd zu installieren und zu updaten... 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die DDR-Voltage im BIOS lag per default bei 1,36 Volt! 
Hab ich leider erst gestern Nacht entdeckt und gedacht, geht ja gar nicht, da kaufe ich extra 1,2 Volt RAM-Module und dann laufen die mit so viel Spannung. Ich hoffe mal die haben darunter nicht schon gelitten? 
Hab sie jedenfalls gleich erstmal auf 1,2 Volt im BIOS eingestellt.


----------



## DARPA (28. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es ist doch wahnsinnig umständlich alle Treiber bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zusammen zu suchen und einzelnd zu installieren und zu updaten...



Findet man doch alles auf der Produktseite vom Board ?! 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die DDR-Voltage im BIOS lag per default bei 1,36 Volt!



Ach du heilige, ernsthaft  Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum wir gestern leichte Spannungsschwankungen im Stromnetz hatten. 
Mach heute bloss langsam nach diesem Schock und erhol dich gut


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Findet man doch alles auf der Produktseite vom Board ?!



Aber sind das nicht die selben Treiber, die das Live-Update auch einspielt?
Warum ist das Live-Update dann schlechter?

Edit:

Was aber noch nicht geht ist Sound über Kopfhörer in Spielen (FC4).
Ich höre unter Windows Sound über die Kopfhörer, aber in FC4 ist alles stumm, dabei ist die Lautstärke im Spiel auf Maximum gestellt, kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber sind das nicht die selben Treiber, die das Live-Update auch einspielt?



Nein. Sind nicht dieselben. Zumindest oft nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was aber noch nicht geht ist Sound über Kopfhörer in Spielen (FC4).
> Ich höre unter Windows Sound über die Kopfhörer, aber in FC4 ist alles stumm, dabei ist die Lautstärke im Spiel auf Maximum gestellt, kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?


Zeig uns mal den Lautstärkemixer bei eingestecktem Kopfhörer.
Wo ist der Kopfhörer angeschlossen?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2018)

Der Kopfhörer ist an Front- bzw. Top-Panel angeschlossen und wurde auch sofort erkannt, es öffnet sich eine Dialogbox und ich kann ihn dort auch testen und höre den Testsound, aber im Spiel höre ich nix.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. September 2018)

Schau mal in den Ingame Einstellungen. Vielleicht ist dort was falsches eingestellt. Kann sein, dass dort irgendein surroundzeug aktiviert ist.
Wie ist es bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. September 2018)

Hab bisher nur FC4 installiert, darum kann ich es noch nicht bei anderen Spielen testen, ich rechne ja damit, eh nochmal alles neu zu installieren, darum ist das erstmal nur eine Testinstallation (geht ja auch nicht zu aktivieren).
Bei YT aber z.B. höre ich Sound mit den Kopfhörern, also kanns eigentlich nicht an der Hardware oder einer Windows-Einstellung liegen, oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. September 2018)

Noch mal:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zeig uns mal den Lautstärkemixer bei eingestecktem Kopfhörer.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. September 2018)

Mach ich, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. September 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mach ich, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


 Wo treibst Du dich den rum nachts um drei, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2018)

Hast du noch nie nachts gearbeitet?


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie nachts gearbeitet?


 Ein ITer der nicht nachts arbeitet? 
Den gibt es vielleicht bei Siemens.

Server fallen bevorzugt gegen 02:00 - 04:00 Uhr aus.

Und als Sklave war ich öfter mal in 12-Stundenschichten sonntags unterwegs.


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo treibst Du dich den rum nachts um drei, wenn man mal fragen darf?



Das geht dich wohl kaum etwas an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> geht dich wohl kaum etwas an.


 Dich hab ich ja wohl nicht gefragt.


----------



## RtZk (30. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dich hab ich ja wohl nicht gefragt.



Ist mir durchaus bewusst und dennoch geht es dich nichts an was Tim um 3 Uhr macht, da es einzig und allein seine Sache ist und er sich sicherlich nicht vor fremden in einem Hardware Forum rechtfertigen muss und sollte.


----------



## Alabamaman (30. September 2018)

Aber Sittenpolizei müsst ihr auch nicht spielen oder habt ihr langeweile!? Das ist Tim sein Thread


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. September 2018)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Das ist Tim sein Thread


 Ich hab ja auch nur höflich gefragt. Wenn Tim das als zu privat empfindet wird er ja wohl nicht antworten.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst und dennoch geht es dich nichts an was Tim um 3 Uhr macht, da es einzig und allein seine Sache ist und er sich sicherlich nicht vor fremden in einem Hardware Forum rechtfertigen muss und sollte.



Wo muss er sich bitte rechtfertigen?
Es wurde nur eine Frage gestellt.
Dafür brauchst du hier nicht den lauten machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Oktober 2018)

Kein Drama, ich bin halt an den Wochenenden öfter bei meiner besseren Hälfte. 

Erschwerend kommt dazu, daß ich auf dem neuen PC erstmal ja nur eine Probeinstallation gemacht habe, die nicht auf Sicherheit optimiert ist, damit logge ich mich lieber noch nicht irgendwo ein, sind auch keine Daten drauf bisher, darum müßte ich den Screenshot von den Audioeinstellungen dann mittels USB-Stick erstmal auf den anderen PC übertragen und dann hier hoch landen.
Da ich Windows vielleicht aber eh nochmal neu installiere, und langfristig eh auf eine externe Soundkarte setzen will, ist das jetzt nicht mein größtes Problem, trotzdem bleibe ich da aber drann.

Mich würden aber erstmal zwei andere Fragen bzw. Ratschläge dazu interessieren:
1.) Wie ich es schaffen kann, die beiden Kabel oben besser zu verlegen, ohne alles vorher wieder auseinander zu rupfen, ich komme jedenfalls mit einem normalen Kabelbinder nicht von der Rückwand an die Kabel heran, also kann ich sie damit auch nicht nach hinten ziehen und fixieren, der Tower-Kühler ist einfach zu groß um genug Spielraum für eine Hand zu lassen. 
2.) Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die IO-Blende rundum zum einrasten bewegen kann, ohne den CPU Kühler nochmal abzunehmen um von innen gegen drücken zu können?

Oder soll ich beides einfach ignorieren?
So richtig läßt es mir keine Ruhe, auch wenn ich ja einsehe, das es wichtigeres gibt, dennoch möchte ich dafür nicht den halben PC wieder zerlegen und nachher dabei noch was kaputt machen... 

und 3.) tickert irgendein Lüfter ganz leise im Abstand von ca. 1-2 Sekunden vor sich hin, ein ähnliches Geräusche wie das Zugriffsgeräusch einer sehr leisen Festplatte, ist aber keine HDD drinn.
Außerdem ändert die längliche blaue LED, des Meshify-C-Gehäuses ab und zu die Helligkeit, ist die gleichzeitig LED für die SSD?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. Oktober 2018)

Das einzige was du versuchen kannst ohne alles zu demontieren wäre: Gehäuse auf die Seite legen. Graka ausbauen. Mainboard lösen und am cpu kühler leicht nach oben heben und nach rechts/vorne ziehen. Und dann das i/o shield richtig wieder ein passen. Bei der gelegenheit die kabel oben richten. Das sind nur 1-2cm die du brauchst und es geht schnell.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Oktober 2018)

Also versteh ich das richtig, daß es bei verbautem bzw. verschraubten Mainboard nicht möglich ist die Blende richtig einrasten zu lassen?
Das würde mich jedenfalls wundern, weil das Board ja anscheinend nicht auf die Blende drückt, denn sonst hätte sie ja durchs zurecht rücken und verschrauben des Boards zum Einrasten bebracht werden müssen, anscheinend ist da aber etwas Spiel vorhanden.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Oktober 2018)

Lös doch einfach die paar Mainboardschrauben, zieh das Mainboard aus der Blende, verraste die Blende und schieb das Mainboard dorthin wo es hingehört und schraub es wieder fest.
Während du das MB lose hast, kannst du dich auch um die Kabel kümmern.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Oktober 2018)

Dann müßte ich aber das Board auf den Metallabstandshaltern hin und her schieben, was sicherlich nicht gesund fürs Board ist, oder?


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Oktober 2018)

Dann heb es doch 1cm an!?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Da Gehäuse hat ne Riesenöffnung um den Kühler bei eingebauten Mainboard zu demontieren.
Also bau ihn ab, verlege die Kabel neu, drehe den Lüfter auf dem Kühler, lass gleich die I/O Blende einrasten und baue alles wieder ein.
Gleich drei Probleme auf einmal gelöst und dauert vielleicht 10-15min.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Oktober 2018)

Gut, ich denk mal über die Optionen nach und entscheide mich dann, ob es mir den Aufwand wert ist.

Das Sound-Problem ist übrigens gelöst, es gab da zwei Einstellungen in der Audio-Steuerung, die ich deaktiviert habe und schon war auch Sound in FC4 da.
Zum Ausgleich dafür hat sich das Spiel beim Beenden aufgehängt. 

Was mich nervt ist dieses leise tickern, ich weiß nicht von welchem Lüfter oder von was sonst es kommt...


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht irgendwo ein Kabel zu nah an einem Lüfter? Halte mal die Lüfter nacheinander einzeln an. Dann hörst du ja ob es bei einem Luffi aufhört. Nein, die gehen da nicht kaputt.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Oktober 2018)

Glaub ich habs gelöst, im BIOS wird der eine 140mm-Lüfter als Pump angezeigt, weil ich ihn wohl dort angeschlossen habe und die Kurve war viel zu niedrig einstellt, wodurch er nur mit rund 180 U/min oder etwas mehr lief und vermutlich zwischendurch immer aus und wieder an ging, hab die Kurve nun höher gesetzt und nun läuft er anscheinend mit etwa 550 U/min und das leise ticken alle 1-2 Sekunden scheint weg zu sein.

Edit:

Sind die Leistungsdaten so ok?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nun der normale Leistungswert mit 3,4 GHz oder ist da Allcore-Turbo bzw. Auto-OC des Boards schon mit drinn?

Bei Far Cry 4 hab ich übrigens in 3840x2160 mit Einstellungen auf "hoch" zwischen etwa ~34-44 fps, fühlt sich beim Spielen sehr flüssig an, in 1080p hab ich bei gleichen Einstellungen ca. 99 fps und die Grafik sieht verwaschener und unschärfer aus, ist ja auch kein großes Wunder, nur kann ich mich jetzt nicht entscheiden, was meine Standardauflösung wird, vermutlich bleib ich bei 2160p, scheint die GTX 1060 ja zu packen, fragt sich nur wie es bei Far Cry 5 werden wird!


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Oktober 2018)

De Turbo ist schon mit dabei. Der 2600 talktet im Cinebench Multi mit ~ 3,7Ghz. Die Werte sind normal 

30-40Fps wären mir am PC zu wenig bei einem Shooter (Maus+Tastatur) aber wenn du damit zufrieden bist hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Gouvi (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mich nur nicht unbedingt auf die 4k fixieren, bei älteren Spielen ist das durchaus drin, aber eine 1060 ist halt in den meisten Fällen keine Karte für 4k. Klar kann man Regler bedienen und vergleiche anstellen zwischen 4k und low-mid oder 1080p und High, aber naja, bei aktuellen Spielen wird spielbares 4k eher die Ausnahme bleiben, dazu hätte es dann schon wenigstens ne 1080 sein müssen, eher sogar 1080ti. Dass man einige Spiele in 4k spielen kann ist natürlich klar und kein Problem, aber die Standardauflösung für die 1060 ist nun mal eher FHD oder vllt. noch WQHD.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Oktober 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> De Turbo ist schon mit dabei. Der 2600 talktet im Cinebench Multi mit ~ 3,7Ghz. Die Werte sind normal



Jetzt wäre natürlich interessant, was durch OC da noch möglich wird, denn ich hab bei Prime95 bisher nie über 58°C gehabt und die VCore liegt zwischen ca. 1,22 und 1,28 Volt, da sollten doch gut 4 GHz mit gehen, oder nicht?
Ob das aber noch viel bringt und vorallem einen spürbaren Leistunszuwach gibt, ist sicherlich eher fraglich und Energie verschwenden will ich auch nicht.
Dennoch ist der R5-2600@Stock dann schonmal erheblich schneller als es mein i7-4770K@Stock war, denn der hatte im Cinebench R15 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nur etwa 720-750 Punkte. 
Grob überschlagen ist dann der R5-2600 sogar pro Kern noch ein wenig schneller, denn er hat ja auch "nur" zwei Kerne mehr.



thehate91 schrieb:


> 30-40Fps wären mir am PC zu wenig bei einem Shooter (Maus+Tastatur) aber wenn du damit zufrieden bist hast du alles richtig gemacht.



Mag sein, daß es bei intensiven Gefechten ab und zu dann mal ein wenig ruckeln könnte, aber bisher läuft es gefühlt sehr smooth in 2160p, die fps fallen bisher auch eigentlich nie unter ca. 34, da hat es an manchen Stellen mit der gleichen Grafikkarte und dem i7-4770K damals selbst in FHD schon mehr geruckelt, allerdings muß man fairerweise sagen, daß ich exakt diese Stellen nun noch nicht wieder testen konnte. Außerdem hat mein Ryzen-System auch doppelt so viel RAM und dazu mit deutlich höherem Takt.

Hätte ich mir damals nur eine GTX 1070 gekauft, dann könnte ich 2160p sicherlich auch bei neueren Spielen gut nutzen.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre natürlich interessant, was durch OC da noch möglich wird, denn ich hab bei Prime95 bisher nie über 58°C gehabt und die VCore liegt zwischen ca. 1,22 und 1,28 Volt, da sollten doch gut 4 GHz mit gehen, oder nicht?



Musst du testen. Kann dir hier leider niemand Pauschal sagen. Ist halt einfach extrem Chip abhängig.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich im BIOS eine andere VCore einsetze, also manuell eintrage, bleibt die dann immer relativ konstant, sind also dann die Energiesparoptionen ausgehebelt?

Kann man eigentlich völlig bedenkenlos einmal austesten, was der Chip schafft ohne ihn dabei schon zu schädigen, wenn man danach für 24/7 wieder unter 1,4 Volt bleibt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich im BIOS eine andere VCore einsetze, also manuell eintrage, bleibt die dann immer relativ konstant, sind also dann die Energiesparoptionen ausgehebelt?
> 
> Kann man eigentlich völlig bedenkenlos einmal austesten, was der Chip schafft ohne ihn dabei schon zu schädigen, wenn man danach für 24/7 wieder unter 1,4 Volt bleibt?



Ja und ja. Solltest nur keine 1,5v+ einstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Oktober 2018)

Das heißt im Gegenzug, daß ich bei normalem Takt oder geringfügigem OC auch nicht an Undervolting denken brauche, wenn ich wie jetzt zwischen 1,22 und 1,28 Volt VCore habe?
Ist das schon eher wenig oder würde es doch Sinn machen für 3,7-3,9 GHz noch ein wenig UV zu probieren?


----------



## onlygaming (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja wenn du 1,4 Volt einstellst werden die auch relativ stabil gehalten, man kann auch mit einem Offset arbeiten wo die Spannung dann im Idle ganz normal runter geht. AMD legt bei mir btw 1,456V bei einem 2700X an um 4,35 Ghz zu erreichen, würde mir da also eher weniger Sorgen machen. Bis 1,4 V geht da locker.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Oktober 2018)

Wie liest du die Spannung aus? Mit CPU-Z hatte ich immer einen falschen Wert. 
Ich würde bis maximal 1,35V reale Spannung gehen sofern du noch übertakten  möchtest. Alles darüber wird bei mir heiß uns stromhungrig. 
Bei meinem 2600X ist der Sweetspot 1.3V (schwankt je nach Last auf bis zu 1,324V), alles darüber bringt kaum noch einen Vorteil.

Würde an deiner Stelle den PC jetzt erstmal so belassen und in 4 Wochen nochmal schauen ob du 200-300Mhz wirklich brauchst. Ich bezweifle das nämlich. Dein PC läuft @stock stromsparend und schnell.


----------



## onlygaming (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja per CPU-Z, klar sind 1,45V utopisch hoch, wenn AMD dies aber selber anlegt (nicht dauerhaft) braucht man sich um bis zu 1,4 V keine Gedanken zu machen.

HW Monitor gibt mir die gleichen Werte aus.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tweakit (3. Oktober 2018)

Hey Tim, hatte mal in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass du recht lange brauchtest um dich zu entscheiden, welche Komponenten es nun werden ... Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl, schicker PC  Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Oktober 2018)

Tweakit schrieb:


> Hey Tim, hatte mal in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass du recht lange brauchtest um dich zu entscheiden, welche Komponenten es nun werden ... Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl, schicker PC  Gruß



Danke, die Komponenten stehen alle im Ursprungsposting aufgelistet und in Post #36 gibts viele Fotos vom Zusammenbau!

@ Alle
Ich hab eben den Rechner nochmal aufgemacht und am Kabelmanagement gearbeitet, oder es zumindest versucht.
Ich hab den P4/P8-Stecker nun von der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays aus nach hinten gezogen und dort mit Kabelbindern an zwei Punkten fixiert, ebenso ein Lüfterkabel und den ATX-Strang und nun schließt die rechte Seitenwand auch einfacher.
Allerdings ist mir etwas aufgefallen, was mich etwas beunruhigt hat, der P4 und P8 Stecker sind durch das Ziehen am Kabel wohl etwas im Anschluss verschoben worden, auf einer Seite sehe ich eine leichte Rille, da ist der eine Stecker nicht mehr am Anschlag drinn, jedoch noch eingerastet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel sehen aber nun besser verlegt aus, oder?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es so mit dem P4 und P8 Stecker riskant, falls einer keinen optimalen Kontakt mehr haben sollte?


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Oktober 2018)

Würde den Stecker schon ordentlich verbauen damit beide Stecker eingerastet sind...


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Würde den Stecker schon ordentlich verbauen damit beide Stecker eingerastet sind...



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn zu viel zug am Kabel ist, rutscht der Stecker wahrscheinlich irgendwann zu weit raus und das moped geht aus. Das Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Oktober 2018)

Eingerastet sind beide Stecker anscheinend noch, aber gegenüber der Einrastkerbe zieht es den Stecker vielleicht 1mm heraus, nur komme ich da nicht heran mit der Hand, der ARO M14 macht es unmöglich in dem engen Gehäuse. Deswegen jetzt extra den Kühler nochmal abnehmen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, außerdem bin ich mir relativ sicher, daß ich den Stecker auch wenn ich gut ran kommt nicht absolut gerade bekomme, weil der Zug nach oben und hinten ja dennoch drauf bleibt, sofern ich nicht eine lange Schlaufe des Kabels nach vorne stehen lasse.

Bei meinem OC-Versuch gestern, wo ca. 151 Watt an der CPU anlagen gabs so zumindest keine Probleme, also geh ich mal davon aus, daß die Kontakte einwandfrei sind, oder?


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es läuft, lass es.
Das Kabel überm Kühlerkopf könnte man auch schicker, aber deswegen jetzt den ganzen CPU kühler nochmal runternehmen, würde ich mir klemmen.
Die Werte vom 2600 sind gut - nicht übertreiben beim OClen, die letzten 100 MHz merkst du eh nicht mehr!


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ja, denk ich auch. Wenn ich dieses P4+P8-Kabel sauber verlegen will, muß ich ja versuchen es möglichst weit nach hinten zu ziehen oder zu schieben, damit keine Schlaufe davon in den Innenraum steht, und eben durch den engeren Knick zieht es den Stecker im Slot nach oben, da könnte ich vermutlich den CPU-Kühler abnehmen und fest draufdrücken und es würde trotzdem nicht anders sitzen, denn eingerastet ist es ja eh.
Könnte höchstens wieder etwas mehr Spiel geben, daß es etwas entspannter ist, dann zieht es weniger am Stecker und Slot, dafür steht es halt wieder mehr in den Innenraum und vor den Lüfter vor... 

Was könnte denn im worst-case passieren, wenn zuviel Zug auf so einem Stecker ist, wenn z.B. einzelne Litzen heraus gerissen werden, dann bekommt die CPU zu wenig Saft, aber wird dadurch doch nicht kaputt gehen, oder doch?


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2018)

Es braucht schon sehr viel Kraft, eine Litze aus einem Stecker zu ziehen.
Falls so ein vergleichbares Steckerkabel noch bei dir herumliegt, was du nicht brauchst, kannst es es ja mal selbst ausprobieren.
Du hast es reingepresst und es hält, wenn du manuell nicht noch mehr Zug drauf gibst, dürfte eigentlich gar nix mehr passieren.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was passiert, wenn so eine Litze fehlt. Tippe aber, dass dann der PC einfach nicht startet. Zu wenig Strom hat noch nie was kaputt gemacht, zu viel schon...


----------



## Venom89 (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, du singst uns einen seit Jahren vor, dass das doch jeder kann.
Deinen Perfektionismus hast du auch "mal" erwähnt.
Und jetzt das.
Was ist das, bitte? 
Das sieht mal dermaßen beschissen aehm unperfekt aus...

Wegen dem Stecker.
Nimm jetzt endlich den verdammten Kühler ab und mach es vernünftig.

So eine große Schnute und dann dieses Ergebnis.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Oktober 2018)

Was sieht denn da so mieß aus, ist doch alles schön aufgeräumt? 

Was den Stecker angeht, was sollte ich da anders machen, er war und ist eingerastet, ich hab das Kabel mit aller Mühe versucht seitlich neben den Lüfter zu drücken, es hat immer noch keinen engen Knick oder sowas in der Art, anders kann man das in dem Gehäuse meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht machen!


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was sieht denn da so mieß aus, ist doch alles schön aufgeräumt?
> 
> Was den Stecker angeht, was sollte ich da anders machen, er war und ist eingerastet, ich hab das Kabel mit aller Mühe versucht seitlich neben den Lüfter zu drücken, es hat immer noch keinen engen Knick oder sowas in der Art, anders kann man das in dem Gehäuse meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht machen!



Man kann schon noch einiges am Kabelmanagement machen. Es ist auch genügend Platz und Löcher für Kabel und co vorhanden. Du weißt ja das ich das gleiche Gehäuse habe und da ging es auch ohne Probleme.

Ich würde einfach nochmal den CPU Kühler demontieren und das Mainboard ordentlich einbauen damit die Blende richtig Sitzt. Anschließend die Kabel ordentlich und ohne große Wege verlegen. Dazu die Lüfter so montieren damit die Lüfterkabel immer nah im Gehäuse liegen und nicht wie bei dir Richtung Außenwand zeigen. Zusätzlich bitte den CPU Lüfter nochmal so drehen damit auch das Lüfterkabel unten am Mainboard (bei den Raumbänken) liegt damit du es nicht quer über den Kühler verlegen musst. 

Bevor du den Kühler wieder montierst alle Kabel fest stecken damit auch alles ordnungsgemäß eingerastet ist. 

Wie gesagt es geht auch "ordentlicher" ohne großen Aufwand. Schau dir meine Bilder an da kannst du vieles 1:1 übernehmen. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch noch ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen. Mehr als 1 Stunde wirst du für die "Aufräumarbeiten" nicht benötigen.

@Venom

Es ist sein erster eigener Komplettumbau. Wir sollten da schon etwas Nachsicht haben. Jeder hat mal so angefangen und war sich bei der einen oder anderen Schraube unsicher  
Ich habe heute noch an und an das Problem, dass immer immer eine Mainboard Schraube (meistens oben links am CPU Stecker) einfach nicht raus will. Wahrscheinlich ist das ein persönlicher Fluch. Habe da mal 1,5 Stunden dran gesessen, nur für diese eine Schraube


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2018)

3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Lass es so.
2. Bau den Lüfter aus.
3. Mach ein Schutzgitter davor.

Was soll der Lüfter an der Stelle überhaupt bringen?
Der Luftzug geht eh nach hinten.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Oktober 2018)

Den Kabeln passiert durch den Lüfter oben nichts, ob der Lüfter selbst oben viel bringt, steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt, nur testweise ausbauen wäre wohl auch schwer so eng wie es da oben ist, aber wäre nochmal eine Idee.

Ansonsten, klar hätte ich viele Kabel perfekter verlegen können, insbesondere die Lüfterkabel und Gehäuseanschlüsse, aber beim P4+P8 und beim ATX meine ich geht es nicht besser und daß der eine P4+P8-Stecker nicht  rundum bündig auf dem Anschlussplastik anliegt ist eigentlich nicht wirklich meine Schuld. Ich weiß nichtmal wie es zu Beginn war, bevor ich das Kabel weiter nach hinten gezogen habe.
Auf dem P4+P8-Anschluss lastet immer viel Zugkraft, weil es ein dickes recht schweres Kabel ist, was direkt da oben nach hinten um eine Ecke herum geführt wird, ich glaub wenn ich alles auseinander und wieder zusammenbauen würde, würde das wieder genauso aussehen an dieser Stelle, das ist auch der einzige Grund warum ich es bisher nicht gemacht habe, daß andere stört mich alles nicht weiter mit den Kleinkabeln.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber beim P4+P8 und beim ATX meine ich geht es nicht besser und daß der eine P4+P8-Stecker nicht  rundum bündig auf dem Anschlussplastik anliegt ist eigentlich nicht wirklich meine Schuld



In aller Regel ist man immer selbst Schuld. Das Kabel kann durchaus richtig einrasten, erkennt man auch auf den Bildern.

Wenn du allerdings keine Lust mehr hast diese Baustellen zu lösen, ist das auch okay. Es ist immerhin dein PC. Dann kann man den Thread hier aber auch schließen da der PC fertig montiert ist und soweit rund läuft. 

Wie JoM79 schon richtig geschrieben hat, entweder 1 oder 2.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2018)

Lüfter oben ausbauen dauert 2 Minuten, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab ja heute nochmal versucht das eine P4-Stecker bündig mit dem anderen zu bekommen, nun sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einrastnase ist meiner Ansicht nach bei beiden Steckern eingerastet, auch bei dem der leicht schief im Anschluss steckt.
Ich hab auch mit einem abgerundeten Steckschlüssel, mit dem ich zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Kühler durch kam auf die eine Seite des Steckers gedrückt, die schief aussieht, hat sich aber nicht viel geändert, also würde ich mit der Hand da auch nichts bewirken, nehm ich mal an.

So sieht der gesamte PC jetzt aus, ist das so unordentlich?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

Gibts die Fotos auch mal so, dass man was erkennen kann?
Der Lüfter auf Kühler sitzt ja immer noch mit dem Kabelausgang nach oben.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibts die Fotos auch mal so, dass man was erkennen kann?
> Der Lüfter auf Kühler sitzt ja immer noch mit dem Kabelausgang nach oben.



Solange der Hobel läuft


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

Tim ist doch Perfektionist, da geht sowas nicht.


----------



## bastian123f (5. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibts die Fotos auch mal so, dass man was erkennen kann?
> Der Lüfter auf Kühler sitzt ja immer noch mit dem Kabelausgang nach oben.



Mich würde das auch sehr stören. Kabelmanagement schaut bei mir ein wenig anders aus.

Das ATX Kabel und das für die Graka ist auch nicht schön verlegt. 
Und die Datenkabel unten am Mainboard Rand müssen auch nachjustiert werden. So wenig Kabel, wie möglich im Innenraum. Dafür hat man den Platz hinter der Wand.


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2018)

Nur mal als Vergleich und ich habe mir da echt nicht viel Zeit genommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Tim ist doch Perfektionist



...im rumlabern


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nur mal als Vergleich und ich habe mir da echt nicht viel Zeit genommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie hast du denn den Cpu lüfter da eingetzt? Bei mir liegt der zweite lüfter immer direkt auf dem Ram, weshalb ich den d15 nur mit einem Lüfter betreibe...und wo sind deine Festplatten?


----------



## bastian123f (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Cpu lüfter da eingetzt? Bei mir liegt der zweite lüfter immer direkt auf dem Ram, weshalb ich den d15 nur mit einem Lüfter betreibe...und wo sind deine Festplatten?



Die Festplatten sind unter der Netzteilabdeckung, falls welche drin sind. Es kann ja sein, dass blautemple nur eine große M2 hat.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Oktober 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Er hat die Corsair Vengeance LPX. Die sind nicht so hoch wie unsere Trident Z. Aber auch bei die kann man den einsetzen indem man die Lüfter etwas nach oben schiebt. Es muss nur Platz im Gehäuse sein.
> 
> https://abload.de/img/20180411_151934alpfs.jpg



Der schöne RGB ram völlig versteckt. Da ist der doch bockig und taktet auf 2400 MHz runter.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> RAM takten leider nicht wie CPU's herunter. Soweit ist die Hardware noch nicht, was ich geil finden würde weil dann wären auch im Idle die RAM's kühler.



Ein DDR4 Modul nimmt vielleicht 3A auf. Was soll da noch groß gespart werden?


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Cpu lüfter da eingetzt? Bei mir liegt der zweite lüfter immer direkt auf dem Ram, weshalb ich den d15 nur mit einem Lüfter betreibe...und wo sind deine Festplatten?



Wie schon gesagt wurde nutze ich nur normal hohen RAM und der kommt dem Lüfter auf normaler Hohe nicht in die Quere.
Festplatten oder Sata SSDs nutze ich nicht, nur eine 1TB Samsung SSD 960 Pro m.2


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann grad nicht nachvollziehen, wo die Temperatur nen Problem ist? Wenn man nicht grad 1.9 V fährt.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Cpu lüfter da eingetzt? Bei mir liegt der zweite lüfter immer direkt auf dem Ram, weshalb ich den d15 nur mit einem Lüfter betreibe...und wo sind deine Festplatten?


Moment, das soll laut deiner Sig ein Dark Base 700 sein?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Oktober 2018)

Meine Perfektion ist eben etwas anders ausgeprägt als eure, mir geht es nicht darum, daß alles möglichst hübsch verlegt aussieht, sondern nur darum, daß ich alle Bauteile, Stecker und Kabel usw. beim Zusammenbau und Betrieb einer möglichst geringen Belastung aussetze, damit alles möglichst lange hält und wenig Probleme auftreten.
Das dieser Ansatz größtenteils unsinnig ist, wird mir auch immer mehr klar, aber im Grunde ist es auch genau das Gegenteil  von hübsch verlegt und versteckt, denn wenn man möglichst wenig Kabel im Innenraum sehen will und sie weitmöglichst hinter den Mainboardtray zurück verlegt, gibt es viel mehr solche leicht verrutschten Stecker wie bei mir beim P4+P8, weil die Kabel eben sehr dick, störrisch und schwer sind und durch einen engeren Bogen mehr Scherkräfte auf die Anschlüsse wirken, ist doch eigentlich ganz logisch! 
Gerade dies wollte ich eigentlich verhindern und nun ist es eben doch passiert, dafür sieht es jetzt halt etwas aufgeräumter aus, was ich aber nur dann zu Gesicht bekomme, wenn ich den PC mal aufschraube, ergo komplett unwichtig.

Der Noctua NH D15 auf dem einen Bild weiter oben scheint mir aber weniger weit nach hinten zu ragen als mein ARO M14, der wirklich sehr effektiv jegliche nachträgliche Arbeit um den Sockel herum erschwert.

Dürfte ich nochmal alles neu bestellen, würde ich ganz sicher nicht mehr den ARO M14 nehmen, sondern beim R5-2600 entweder den boxed-Kühler, oder den Noctua NH U12S (SE-AM4), außerdem würde ich ein größeres Gehäuse wählen, was überall mehr Luft und Platz zum Arbeiten hat.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Oktober 2018)

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht wo dein Problem ist, wer arbeitet denn noch am MB rum wenn der Kühler drauf ist? Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wofür ich das brauche, für den RAM muss ich nicht mal den Lüfter abnehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem war, daß ich den Kühler schon vor der Montage des Mainboards montiert hatte, klüger wäre es wohl gewesen erstmal das Board einzubauen und dann erst den Kühler zu montieren.
Allerdings hätte ich auch dann erst bei montiertem Kühler gemerkt, wie eng es doch oberhalb des Kühlers zugeht und wie wenig Luft ich auch hinterm Sockel zur Rückwand hin habe, trotzdem wäre diese Reihenfolge insgesamt die bessere gewesen.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Oktober 2018)

Das man den Kühler montiert bevor man das MB einbaut ist Alltag, habe ich auch so gemacht und keine Probleme gehabt, wenn wirklich etwas sein sollte kann man den Kühler nochmal abnehmen, wichtig ist das die Backplate etc. schon dran ist.


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2018)

Also bei mir ist definitiv kein Kabel besonders belastet oder hinter dem Mainboardtray eingeklemmt oder was weiß ich.
Der Zusammenhang will sich mir auch nicht erschließen [emoji6]

So und jetzt noch einen kleinen Tipp für dich:
Hör doch bitte endlich auf dich ständig mit irgendwelchen skurrilen Auszureden rauszureden...
Das ist einfach nur peinlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ausreden gibts keine, ich hab einfach nur eine sehr schwierig zu bauende Kombination an Komponenten gewählt ohne selbst wirklich viel Erfahrung zu haben, das ist eine ungesunde Kombination.

Ich hab die Stecker alle einrasten lassen, wenn dann der Stecker so aussieht wie auf meinen Fotos, also etwas im Anschluss verrutscht, wenn ich die Kabel nach hinten führe, dann ist das eher ein konzeptionelles Problem als meine Schuld, da es aber auf die Funktion anscheinend keinerlei Einfluss hat, ist es vermutlich völlig nebensächlich.
Die meisten werde es vermutlich nichtmal bemerken, daß der P4 und P8-Stecker beide nicht auf allen Seiten absolut bündig zueinander stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du dann mal aus dem Kindergarten raus bist mit deinem ewigen "Ich bin nicht Schuld, sondern die Anderen", dann könntest du vielleicht endlich mal anfangen logisch zu denken und Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.
Das sind relativ starre Kabel, die kannst du halt nicht mit R1 biegen.
Auch deine Frage was passieren kann wenn der Stecker nicht richtig Kontakt hat, ist ein Witz.
Du weisst genau was passieren kann, wenn der Übergangswiderstand durch schlechte Verbindungen erhöht wird.
Genau aus diesem Grund wolltest du kein Gehäuse was nochmal ein zusätzliches Kabel zum Netzteil hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du dann mal aus dem Kindergarten raus bist mit deinem ewigen "Ich bin nicht Schuld, sondern die Anderen", dann könntest du vielleicht endlich mal anfangen logisch zu denken und Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, von den hier meistene schreibenden bin ich der einzige, oder einer von wenigen, die versuchen wollen Probleme mit Hilfe von Logik zu lösen. Nur hab ich mit meinen relativen geringen Selbstbauerfahrungen und ohne Werkstatt und gutes Werkzeug nicht die Möglichkeit alles perfekt hin zu bekommen.
Die Hersteller können aber sehr wohl die Teile so weit optimieren, daß ein normal sterblicher sie einfach und ohne Probleme zusammen bauen kann und mit "normal sterblich" meine ich Leute die weitaus weniger Ahnung haben als ich, was die absolute Mehrzahl der normalen PC-Nutzer sein werden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sind relativ starre Kabel, die kannst du halt nicht mit R1 biegen.



Was ist R1? 
Ich hab das P4+P8-Kabel nicht sehr eng geknickt und auch nicht mit Gewalt drann gezogen oder gedrückt. Entweder ist es eben zu starr für diesen Winkel, oder aber die Mainboardbuchse hält zu wenig aus, ich sehe da keinerlei Schuld bei mir selbst, sorry. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch deine Frage was passieren kann wenn der Stecker nicht richtig Kontakt hat, ist ein Witz.



Dann hätte ich sie nicht gestellt!
Nach meiner Vorstellung geht der PC aus, wenn ein für die Stromversorgung wichtiger Kontakt nicht mehr besteht, oder kann seine volle Leistung nicht abrufen, wenn die Stromversorgung nicht voll aufdrehen kann.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst genau was passieren kann, wenn der Übergangswiderstand durch schlechte Verbindungen erhöht wird.
> Genau aus diesem Grund wolltest du kein Gehäuse was nochmal ein zusätzliches Kabel zum Netzteil hat.



Nein, ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Oktober 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Moment, das soll laut deiner Sig ein Dark Base 700 sein?



Ja. Nur dass das Case fast dauerhaft offen ist. Die Lüfter sind ja nicht so laut und irgendwie finde ich das so besser. Aber den zweiten Lüfter baue ich trotzdem nicht wieder ein. Die Temperaturen sind mit einem Lüfter genauso gut.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2018)

Super, warum erklärt man dir überhaupt Dinge, wenn du sie dir eh nicht merken willst.
Ich such dir jetzt bestimmt nicht deinen Beitrag zu unnötigen Steckverbindungen raus. 
Aber du beweist mal wieder, dass nur die anderen Schuld sein können und du immer wieder mit neuen Ausreden kommst. 
Sieh es endlich ein, du brauchst Hilfe wenn du es richtig haben willst.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2018)

Mal was um Tim zu beruhigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser PCIe Stecker hat sich mal bei meiner 390x unter Last gelockert (war wohl nicht ganz drin ).
Die leicht angeschmorte Stelle ist das Resultat.

Weniger Kontaktfläche -> höherer Kontaktwiederstand -> hohe Temperatur durch die hohe Stromstärke.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich such dir jetzt bestimmt nicht deinen Beitrag zu unnötigen Steckverbindungen raus.



Falls du das meinst, was haben Niederspannungs-Stecker in PCs mit verbotenerweise hintereinander gesteckten Netzspannungssteckdosen zu tun? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber du beweist mal wieder, dass nur die anderen Schuld sein können und du immer wieder mit neuen Ausreden kommst.



Ich hab ja auch nichts verkehrt gemacht, die Stecker waren eingerastet und sind es immer noch, nur daß sich einer durch die Scherkraft des Kabels etwas verschoben hat, allerdings nur eher geringfügig.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sieh es endlich ein, du brauchst Hilfe wenn du es richtig haben willst.



Ich wüßte nicht, wie jemand anderes dieses Problem hätte umgehen können, egal wie erfahren er auch ist.
Es gibt da zwei Optionen, man läßt eine weite Schlaufe des Kabels in den vorderen Innenraum des PCs vor stehen, dann ist wenig Zug auf den Steckern, oder man verlegt das Kabel in dem man besagte Schlaufe verkleinert, dann kann eben das dabei raus kommen, was bei mir das Fall ist.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dieser PCIe Stecker hat sich mal bei meiner 390x unter Last gelockert (war wohl nicht ganz drin ).
> Die leicht angeschmorte Stelle ist das Resultat.
> 
> Weniger Kontaktfläche -> höherer Kontaktwiederstand -> hohe Temperatur durch die hohe Stromstärke.



Dann war der Stecker aber sicherlich nicht eingerastet, oder?


----------



## RtZk (6. Oktober 2018)

Was ist denn eigentlich wieder das Problem? Entweder das Kabel ist drinnen (du hörst ein leises klicken oder spürst, dass es einrastet) oder es ist nicht drinnen.

Zu deinem Satz mit der Werkstatt, das Einzige was du brauchst ist ein Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann seitlich sehen, daß die Nasen beider Stecker eingerastet sind, nur daß die beiden Kabel eben auf der der Nase gegenüberliegenden Seite vielleicht  ca. 1-2 mm raus gerutscht sind, sieht man doch auch an Hand meiner Fotos, auch wenn die relativ unscharf sind.
Der Rechner läuft ja auch ohne ersichtliche Probleme, er macht sogar OC mit, bei dem die CPU 60 Watt mehr zieht als gewöhnlich, es riecht nichts brenzlig oder ähnliches.
Also müßte ich doch eigentlich davon ausgehen können, daß es so ok ist, oder nicht?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kann seitlich sehen, daß die Nasen beider Stecker eingerastet sind, nur daß die beiden Kabel eben auf der der Nase gegenüberliegenden Seite vielleicht  ca. 1-2 mm raus gerutscht sind, sieht man doch auch an Hand meiner Fotos, auch wenn die relativ unscharf sind.
> Der Rechner läuft ja auch ohne ersichtliche Probleme, er macht sogar OC mit, bei dem die CPU 60 Watt mehr zieht als gewöhnlich, es riecht nichts brenzlig oder ähnliches.
> Also müßte ich doch eigentlich davon ausgehen können, daß es so ok ist, oder nicht?



Ja, aber es ist eben ein Schönheitsfehler.

Für deine CPU wäre auch ein einfacher 4Pin mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Stecker eingerastet sind, ist alles bestens.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab ja sogar mit Hilfe eines Steckschlüssels auf die höher rausstehende Seite des einen Steckers mal drauf gedrückt, es hat nicht mehr geklackt (war ja vorher schon eingerastet) und der Stecker ist auch nicht bündiger mit dem anderen geworden, hab sogar davor das Kabel wieder etwas mehr nach vorne gezogen.
Vermutlich sind die irgendwie minimal schief zu einander, dennoch auf der Einrastseite beide eingerastet, man sieht gut das dieser "Schnapper" am Stecker parallel zum Stecker selbst verläuft und die Nase am Anschluss unterhalb der Nase des Schnappers liegt.
Ideal wären halt Einrastungen auf beiden Seiten des Steckers, dann würde er vermutlich ganz gerade sitzen.

Edit:
Ich hab mir gerade nochmal alle Fotos meines Zusammebaus angeschaut und meine schon auf einem der ersten Fotos erkennen zu können, daß auch hier schon P4 und P8 Stecker nicht absolut gerade zueinander sind, da ist es nur nicht so stark vergrößert und fällt daher nicht weiter auf.
Könnte es sein, daß es von mir doch der Fehler war, daß ich das Kabel schon angeschlossen hab, bevor ich das Board ins Gehäuse gebaut habe und es mit seinem ganzen Gewicht so am Anschluss gezerrt hat, wärend ich das Board ins Gehäuse gebaut habe? Oder müßte es das aushalten?


----------



## bastian123f (7. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, von den hier meistene schreibenden bin ich der einzige, oder einer von wenigen, die versuchen wollen Probleme mit Hilfe von Logik zu lösen. Nur hab ich mit meinen relativen geringen Selbstbauerfahrungen und ohne Werkstatt und gutes Werkzeug nicht die Möglichkeit alles perfekt hin zu bekommen.
> Die Hersteller können aber sehr wohl die Teile so weit optimieren, daß ein normal sterblicher sie einfach und ohne Probleme zusammen bauen kann und mit "normal sterblich" meine ich Leute die weitaus weniger Ahnung haben als ich, was die absolute Mehrzahl der normalen PC-Nutzer sein werden.


Ich brauche für meinen PC nur einen einzigen Schraubendreher. Und das ist ein Phasenprüfer 
Damit kann man alles machen. CPU-Kühler, HDDs, Lüfter und Netzteil. einfach alles. Da braucht man keine große Werkstatt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2018)

Macht nichts, wenn er nicht gerade sitzt. Wichtig ist, dass er Kontakt hat.


----------



## Venom89 (7. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, daß es von mir doch der Fehler war, daß ich das Kabel schon angeschlossen hab, bevor ich das Board ins Gehäuse gebaut habe und es mit seinem ganzen Gewicht so am Anschluss gezerrt hat, wärend ich das Board ins Gehäuse gebaut habe? Oder müßte es das aushalten?



Natürlich war das ein Fehler. Wurde dir aber auch gesagt.
Übrigens sind die beiden 4 Pin auch zueinander geführt, wenn das richtig wäre würde das nicht so aussehen.

Also Kühler abmontieren und alles vernünftig machen.
Willst du nicht? Dann lass uns mit dem Thema in Ruhe. Und verschone uns mit dem Begriff Perfektion.
Die Bedeutung scheint dir fremd zu sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Oktober 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Natürlich war das ein Fehler. Wurde dir aber auch gesagt.
> Übrigens sind die beiden 4 Pin auch zueinander geführt, wenn das richtig wäre würde das nicht so aussehen.



Es gibt dann aber nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder den Kühler erst montieren, nachdem das Board eingebaut ist und alle Kabel um den Sockel herum anschlossen sind oder so wie ich es gemacht habe, denn bei montierten Kühler kann man die P4+P8 nicht mehr anschließen in diesem Gehäuse und mit diesem großen Tower-Kühler.

Kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern bemerkt zu haben, daß die zueinander geführt sind, beim ATX mit dem Zusatzstecker ist das so, beim PCIe-Stromstecker wohl auch, aber beim P4+P8?

Nehmen wir mal den hypotetischen Fall an meine P4 und P8 Stecker hätten keinen optimalen Kontakt und ich würde beide dauerhaft voll auslasten, dann könnte es vielleicht zu einem verkohlten Strecker führen. Aber im Falle das ich den Kühler wieder abnehme und die Kabel ebenfalls und bei verbauten Board erneut einstecke bestehen zwei Risiken, zum einen, daß ich beim Abnehmen des Kühlers eine oder mehrere Pins von der CPU abreiße, weil die eben nicht so gut im Sockel gehalten wird wie bei LGA-CPUs und zum anderen, daß ich beim erneuten Einstecken beider Kabel zu viel Druck ausübe, sich das Board zu sehr durchbiegt und Leitbahnen reißen, dann müßte genau das gleich passieren können wie mit einem schlechten Steckerkontakt, nur eben direkt auf dem Board selbst, was sicherlich schlimmer wäre, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## moonshot (7. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich würde beide dauerhaft voll auslasten,


Du meinst wenn du mal LN2 OC machst um an die über 300 Watt zu kommen? 
Schlimmsten Falls brennt dir der PC komplett ab, weil sich die Verbindung erwärmt, die Buchse wegschmilzt und du dann nen Kurzschluss und nen Kabelbrand hast.
Ansonsten halt nicht versuchen den Stecker mit nem Hammer rein zu prügeln, dann geht das Board dabei auch nicht kaputt.
Erheiternd wie immer in deinen Threads^^


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab am WE meinen i5 4460 gegen einen ryzen 5 2600 getauscht. Dabei gleich mal komplett auseinander gebaut, sauber gemacht, Kabelei ordentlich verlegt und es ist gar nichts passiert.
Weder ist mein Board gebrochen, und ich war nicht zimperlich, noch sind pins weggerissen. Ich musste den CPU Kühler nochmal entfernen weil ihn falsch herum montiert hatte. Die CPU sitzt fest genug im Sockel. Ich hab auch alle Kabel komplett verraste, dabei ist auch nichts gebrochen. 
Stell dich doch mal nicht so an und hab keine Angst. Das ist keine Uhr die du zusammen bauen sollst.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist auch noch nie merklich was am Board gebrochen, aber ich find es trotzdem jedes mal beängstigend, wie sich die Platine durchbiegt, bis die ATX oder P4+P8-Stecker endlich einrasten, darum hab ich die Kabel diesmal ja schon angeschlossen, als das Board noch auf dem Tisch auf seinem Karton lag und so großflächig unterstützt wurde.

Da mir das mit den diversen kleinen Schönheitsfehlern so aber auch keine Ruhe läßt, werd ich vielleicht wirklich den Kühler nochmal abnehmen und die Verkabelung zu optimieren versuchen, ebenso das IO-Schild hinten richtig rein drücken, so daß es überall einrastet.
Wird mir schon nichts bei kaputt gehen und wenn doch, so billig wie die Teile waren, kann ich mir dann auch einfach neue kaufen, auch wenns natürlich ärgerlich wäre.

Doof ist nur, daß ich in der Apotheke keinen 90%igen Isopropanol mehr bekam, 70% wäre das Maximum gewesen und das reichte mir nicht. Wenn ich die WLP runter putzen will könnte ich sonst den Spiritus von dm nehmen, der wohl aber Bitrex drinn hat, was nicht verdunstet. Vielleicht würde das irgendwie dem Wärmeübergang schaden oder ähnliches.
Ob ich die neue WLP dann wieder so gut rauf bekomme, wie sie beim Kühler schon voraufgetragen war, ist auch noch fraglich.


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Oktober 2018)

Meine Freundin hat irgendwelche Alkoholtücher in der Apotheke geholt. Keine Ahnung wie viel Alkohol da drin ist. Spielt keine Rolle, ging gut runter die paste. Und neue paste ist auch nicht schwierig. Nen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte und gut. Der Druck verteilt das dann.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Oktober 2018)

Bei manchen Pasten steht halt drauf, daß man sie mit einer Karte verstreichen soll, bei anderen das ein Klecks in die Mitte reicht, ich hab jetzt nur die Paste da, die dem Thermalright ARO M14 bei lag, weiß nichtmal ob die wirklich gut ist...


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Oktober 2018)

Spielt keine Rolle was auf der tube steht. Klecks in die Mitte und fertig.
Die paste wird ausreichend sein. Ne arctic mx 4 oder 2 wird auch nicht viel besser sein. Das macht vielleicht ein paar wenige Grad aus.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2018)

Verstreichen würde ich nur bei direkt aufliegenden Heatpipes. 
Ansonsten nen Klecks in die Mitte.


----------



## TrueRomance (8. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Verstreichen würde ich nur bei direkt aufliegenden Heatpipes.
> Ansonsten nen Klecks in die Mitte.



Warum?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Pasten steht halt drauf, daß man sie mit einer Karte verstreichen soll, bei anderen das ein Klecks in die Mitte reicht, ich hab jetzt nur die Paste da, die dem Thermalright ARO M14 bei lag, weiß nichtmal ob die wirklich gut ist...



Einfach was auf die CPU klatschen, mit dem Finger etwas auseinander streichen und fertig.


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Warum?



Bei Kühlern mit direkt aufliegen Heatpipes hast du häufig kleine Schlitze zwischen den Heatpipes wo sich dann die Wärmeleitpaste sammelt anstatt sich auf der ganzen Oberfläche zu verteilen


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Oktober 2018)

Nach einer Apotheken-Odyssee, hab ich in der 5. Apotheke nun endlich 100%igen Isopropanol bekommen, also kann es jetzt die Tage los gehen mit der Demontage des Kühlers. 

Nochmal eine Frage zum Aufheizen der CPU vorher, damit die Paste flüssiger wird und der Kühler leichter abgeht, ohne die CPU mit aus dem Sockel zu reißen.
Reichen hier 10 Minuten Prime95 vorher aus?

Ich würde sonst 30 Minuten Prime95 SmallFFTs übertaktet auf 4 GHz mit 1,4 Volt laufen lassen, dabei wird die CPU etwa 78°C heiß, oder ist das übertrieben?


----------



## Venom89 (8. Oktober 2018)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Die Paste wie alt? Eine Woche? Da machst du so ein geschiss?
Wieso wundert mich das überhaupt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nach einer Apotheken-Odyssee, hab ich in der 5. Apotheke nun endlich 100%igen Isopropanol bekommen, also kann es jetzt die Tage los gehen mit der Demontage des Kühlers.



Einfach eine Küchenrolle nehmen, abwischen und fertig. 
Meine Fresse machst du einen Aufriss. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Aufheizen der CPU vorher, damit die Paste flüssiger wird und der Kühler leichter abgeht, ohne die CPU mit aus dem Sockel zu reißen.
> Reichen hier 10 Minuten Prime95 vorher aus?



Du kannst den Kühler auch so lange auf der CPU drehen, bis er sich gelöst hat und dann abziehen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde sonst 30 Minuten Prime95 SmallFFTs übertaktet auf 4 GHz mit 1,4 Volt laufen lassen, dabei wird die CPU etwa 78°C heiß, oder ist das übertrieben?



Ja, völlig übertrieben.


----------



## amdahl (8. Oktober 2018)

Da CPU+Kühler relativ schnell abkühlen würde ich eher mit dem Rechner in die Sauna gehen um die Paste schön geschmeidig zu machen. Natürlich eine Trockensauna wegen Feuchtigkeit und so


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Da CPU+Kühler relativ schnell abkühlen würde ich eher mit dem Rechner in die Sauna gehen um die Paste schön geschmeidig zu machen. Natürlich eine Trockensauna wegen Feuchtigkeit und so



Oder einfach kochendes Wasser drüber kippen.


----------



## amdahl (8. Oktober 2018)

Aber bitte destilliertes Wasser


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Oktober 2018)

Oder den Kühler seitlich mit einem Schweißbrenner erhitzen? 

Nein im ernst, es wurde dazu geraten die CPU, also den IHS und den Kühler aufzuheizen, weil bei AMD PGA-Sockeln sonst mal eine CPU am Kühlerboden kleben bleiben und dadurch eventuell schaden nehmen kann.
Ich weiß nicht (woher auch?) daß das Alter der WLP darauf Einfluss hat, das lese ich gerade zum ersten mal.
Allerdings war die Paste vielleicht schon viele Jahre lang auf dem Kühlerboden voraufgetragen bevor ich ihn gekauft und verbaut habe.

Ist das Drehen des Kühlers nicht auch gefährlich für die Pins der CPU?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja, mach das bloß nicht.
Leg das Gehäuse auf die Seite, löse die Schrauben, erhitzt die CPU und dann schnell Rechner aus und CPU runter.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist das Drehen des Kühlers nicht auch gefährlich für die Pins der CPU?



Du merkst ja, ob sich die CPU löst oder nicht.
Ansonsten kannst du auch einen Fön benutzen.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Oktober 2018)

Gott wie lächerlich ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen 1 Jahr laufenden Ryzen 1600 mit dem nahezu gleichen Kühler demontiert, und staunet, der PC war seit knapp 1 Tag ohne Betrieb :O Und es hat mir nicht die CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen!!  

Ich habe den Kühler einfach leicht gedreht und schuwpp war er schon lose 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja los gleich wieder runter damit und die Staubsaugerkur anwenden. Damit lösen sich eventuell auch gleich wieder alle Probleme auf einmal. Endlich geht's mal in die richtige Richtung hier.


----------



## Blackout27 (8. Oktober 2018)

Tim mach bitte das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse zu und lass den PC wie er jetzt ist. Er läuft doch und hat niedrige Temperaturen. Beschäftige dich lieber mit dem MSI Afterburner um deine Asus Karte leiser und ggf. kühler zu betreiben. 

In meinen Augen kann es jetzt nur noch schlimmer werden und nein die CPU muss nicht vorher erhitzt werden, wie kommst du auf solche Gedanken? Die CPU kann sich auch nicht lösen da sich ja im Sockel fixiert wurde (Hebel).


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, die einen sagen mir, das kann mit den P4+P8-Steckern so nicht bleiben, könnte schlimmstenfalls sogar brennen und wenn ich sowas höre bekomm ich schon echt Sorge und überwinde meine Trägheit nochmal ran zu gehen. Die anderen sagen es kann so bleiben... 

Ich schau es mir morgen bei tageslicht nochmal an und mach weitere Fotos, den Kühler demontieren muß ich ja sowieso ohne Probleme können, das müßte ich ja auch im Transportfall machen, darum kann ich das ja schonmal üben. WLP und 2-Propanol hab ich da, genug Zeit auch morgen und wahrscheinlich auch gutes Licht.
Ich will auch das IO-Schild richtig fest drücken bei der Gelegenheit und alle Kabel noch etwas schöner verlegen.
So wie es jetzt ist läuft zwar alles stabil, aber mein Perfektionismus plagt mich doch so weit, daß ich mich nicht drann erfreuen kann... 

Edit:
Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Tube WLP von Thermalright heraus gesucht, da ist wohl 1g drinn, soll ich das alles bei der neuen Kühlermontage verwenden, oder wäre das zuviel?

Edit 2:
In der Anleitung steht "[... ] Apply the thermal paste to the heatspreader and the surface of the cpu evenly. [...]" [Zitat Quelle: Thermalright ARO-M14 Installation Manual]

Also doppelt auftragen auf den IHS *und* den Kühlerboden und beides verstreichen?
Das hab ich so ja noch nirgends gelesen!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2018)

Immer schön nach Anleitung, dann trifft hier wenigstens Keinen die Schuld und Hersteller sind immer sehr an Kundenfeedback interessiert.

Hm nur 1Gramm WLP? 
Aber der Kühler ist doch ein vielfaches schwerer, wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll wenigstens 1/10 des Kühlergewichts in WLP zu investieren? 

So viele Fragen, schwierig.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2018)

Tim hast du eigentlich schonmal die Gesundheitshinweise von spielen gelesen?............ Ja? Und hält man sich da dran? Nein? Wenn man sich an alles halten würde was Hersteller einem sagen wo wären wir dann? Was glaubst du warum das auf der Packung steht? Bei Kaffee Bechern steht auch "Caution Hot" drauf, obwohl es für jeden offensichtlich sein sollte. Man macht das einfach um sich rechtlich abzusichern. 
Du sagtest immer du hast soviel Erfahrung und haderst jetzt mit einer Tube WLP. 

Ich sag doch bei einer 8G Tube WLP auch nicht, och ja alles auf einmal. 
Es kann immer was daneben gehen da kann es nicht schaden wenn man etwas mehr drin hat. 

YouTube

Wie man in einem recht aktuellen Video der PCGH sehen kann, werden dir von 3 Grad unterschied der PC nicht abfacklen, also such dir wat aus und schau wie es läuft.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Bei Noctua-Produkten hab ich etwas Erfahrung, da hätte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr nachgefragt, aber der Thermalright-Kühler und die Paste sind eventuell anders, der Kühler kann einen anderen Anpressdruck haben, was wiederum ein anderes Vorgeben beim Auftragen der Paste nötig machen könnte, die Paste kann eine andere Konsistenz und Zusammensetzung haben usw. darum hab ich nachgefragt.
Ich hab auch im Netz nichts an Infos über die Thermalright Paste gefunden, schade.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2018)

Das ist bei allen Kühlern gleich, einfach eine Methode aus dem Video anwenden, und keine Experimente anstellen. 
Meine MX-2 ist ziemlich zäh, verstreichen kaum möglich. Daher nehme ich die Punkt Methode.


----------



## Neppi88 (9. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei Noctua-Produkten hab ich etwas Erfahrung, da hätte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr nachgefragt, aber der Thermalright-Kühler und die Paste sind eventuell anders, der Kühler kann einen anderen Anpressdruck haben, was wiederum ein anderes Vorgeben beim Auftragen der Paste nötig machen könnte, die Paste kann eine andere Konsistenz und Zusammensetzung haben usw. darum hab ich nachgefragt.
> Ich hab auch im Netz nichts an Infos über die Thermalright Paste gefunden, schade.



Einfach etwas WLP drauf und den Kühler mal leicht drauf kreisen lassen, kurz nochmal hoch heben und schauen ob es sich gut verteilt hat. Dann einfach das ding drauf setzen und fest machen. Da bedarf es keinen weiteren infos aus dem Internet.  

Oder für die Wikinger unter mit ner Schneekanone voll Wärmeleitpaste ins Gehäuse gefeuert (CPU wirds schon treffen), mit einen Tribock den Kühler hinterher geschossen und mit einer Industriebolzenkanone das ding fixieren.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe die Paste mit einer Karte verstrichen, sodass die ganze Cpu, wie mit einer Folie überzogen ist. Das sollte allerdings nur eine hauchdünne Schicht sein. Da sollte nichts an den Seiten runterlaufen. Aber die mad cpus sind ja robust. Da kann man selbst Pins verbiegen. Allerdings muss man die Pins dann wieder richtig biegen. Aber danach funktioniert die cpu wieder 1a.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Oktober 2018)

Ihr laßt euch echt veräppeln von Tim.  

Das Thema WLP wurde von ihm selbst schon mal angesprochen in seinen "interessanten" Threads und er selbst hat schon andere User hier im Forum zum Thema WLP aufklären wollen! 

Stimmt mir Venom89 garantiert zu, denn der Thread dürfte ihm noch recht gut in Erinnerung sein! 

Seine Entschuldigung, das er nicht wußte das Wärmeleitpaste austrocknen kann und der Zusammenhang dort auf die Zeit der Nutzung liegt ist natürlich auch totaler Blödsinn... die Hab-ich-nicht-gewußt-Rolle spielt er mal wieder gut aus der Herr "Perfektionist".


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich stell mir das grad vor, wie er nachts auf seiner Couch sitzt, das Päckchen WLP in der Hand, tief in Gedanken versunken. Er guckt die WLP an, die WLP guckt ihn an und sie denkt sich nur "Wasn jetzt Kollege? Wann gehts denn weiter?"


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich wäre bisher nichtmal auf den Gedanken gekommen die CPU vorher zu erhitzen bevor ich den Kühler abmache.  Bissl drehen und die Dinger sind noch immer ohne Probleme abgegangen. Und ich habe noch NIE, nein niemals eine CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen. 

Hab grad hier auch etwas den Überblick verloren. Geht es immer noch um die Stecker die nicht ganz 100% akurat sitzen? Oder das Lüfterkabel? Beides? 
Egal was, mach keine Wissenschaft draus, weder das eine noch das andere wird dir Probleme machen... Mach das Seitenteil zu und erfreue dich an deinem neuem Rechenknecht.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Oktober 2018)

Ach Tim...

Läuft der PC nun oder nicht?

Wenn ich von deinen "Problemchen" lese muss ich an den Aushang bei mir in der Werkstatt denken lautet so ähnlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du machst dir manchmal Gedanken, erfreu dich doch mal an deinem Rechner und mach dir nich ins Hemd nur weil ein Stecker leicht schief ist, wenn er steckt, dann steckt er


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

So, der Kühler ist runter, aber das war viel schwerer als erwartet! 

Trotz 42 Minuten Prime95 Small FFTs mit 1,375 Volt und 3,9 GHz, was etwa 78°C CPU Temperatur gab, konnte ich den Kühler kaum ab bekommen!
Er ließ sich zwar leicht bewegen, also drehen war kein Problem, aber ich hab ihn trotzdem nicht ab bekomme, hab fast den gesamten PC drann angehoben, so fest hing der am der CPU.
Gott sei dank ging er dann nach langem probieren und mit recht viel Kraft dann doch ab und die CPU blieb im Sockel, aber das war alles andere als einfach! 

Da war so sau viel WLP ab Werk drauf, das es alles voll gesaut hat, ich nehme mal an, darum ging er auch so schwer ab.
Vom IHS und Kühlerboden hab ich die WLP gut ab benommen, aber seitlich hat sich auch welche verteilt, die ich nicht mehr komplett weg bekomme, werd ich einfach ignorieren.

Das IO-Schild sitzt nun fest, hat aber auch ordentlich Kraft erfordert, bis das doofe Ding endlich eingerastet ist, nun gehts an die Kabel und dann den wieder Zusammenbau und dann hoffen, das alles heil geblieben ist!


----------



## RtZk (9. Oktober 2018)

Also selbst nach einem dreiviertel Jahr habe ich bei mir einfach nur die Schrauben gelöst und den Kühler abgenommen, du hast nicht zufälligerweise Kleber statt Wärmeleitpaste verwendet oder?


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Oktober 2018)

Mein Kühler war 3,5 Jahre auf dem 4460 und ging spielend leicht runter.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2018)

Achja, neuer Tag neue unglaubwürdige Geschichte.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab gar nichts verwendet, die Paste war ja voraufgetragen auf dem Thermalright ARO M14, ich hab da nichts drann geändert, konnte den PC echt fast am Kühler ein Stückchen anheben.

Jetzt zu den Anschlüssen P4 und P8, da ist immer eine kleine Rille zwischen Anschluss und Stecker beim P4, hab ihn nun zweimal neu angeschlossen und da ändert sich nichts, eingerastet sind aber beide, ist das nun so ok?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder soll ich da noch was zu ändern versuchen? 

Man schließt doch beide gemeinsam an, oder einen nach dem anderen?


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Oktober 2018)

Den cpu1 solltest du noch einzeln ein Stück reindrücken können

Wenn nicht vermute ich dass die "Verbindung Pins" im Weg sind, sind so kleine Führungs Plastiknasen, kannst abknipsen oder eben aufpassen beim aufstecken


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich habs nochmal geändert, nun sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So müßte es doch gehen, oder immer noch nicht?


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Oktober 2018)

Passt, hast du nun deinen inneren frieden?


----------



## NixxonVII (9. Oktober 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ihr laßt euch echt veräppeln von Tim.
> 
> Das Thema WLP wurde von ihm selbst schon mal angesprochen in seinen "interessanten" Threads und er selbst hat schon andere User hier im Forum zum Thema WLP aufklären wollen!
> 
> ...



Like für den Namen 
Immer wieder amüsant unser Tim...


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, daß auch der ATX-Stecker nicht auf der gesamten Breite bündig auf dem Anschluss aufliegt, obwohl er eingerastet ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab versucht ihn mal ab zu machen, aber trotz festem Drücken auf den Verschluss bekomm ich ihn nicht ab, scheint bombenfest zu sitzen, sollte ich vielleicht so lassen, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2018)

Kauf dir erstmal ne Kamera die den Fokus richtig setzt und man dadurch mal richtig was erkennen könnte.
Weil so sieht es aus, also ob die eine Nase vom 4Pin Stecker nicht unter dem 20Pin Stecker sitzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Die beiden ATX-Stecker-Fotos sind doch gut scharf, war auch nicht einfach mit Kamera in der einen Hand und Taschenlampe in der anderen Hand, das einigemaßen gut belichtet zu kriegen.

Der P4+P8 ist übrigens wieder leicht verrutscht, nachdem ich das Kabel seitlich vom Deckellüfter verstauen wollte, aber aus der Einrastung rutscht es nicht raus.

Ich hab irgendwie so den Eindruck, abgesehen von dem IO-Schild was nun endlich an allen Seiten fest sitzt, hätte ich mir die Aktion sparen können und kann noch froh sein, wenn dabei nichts kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2018)

Ja, die Nase sitzt nicht. Hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Schau ich mir dann trotzdem nachher nochmal an, denn so gut wie jetzt komme ich da nie wieder ran, ist ja immer noch kein Kühler montiert und die Grafikkarte ist auch draußen.


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hoffentlich geht nicht noch etwas kaputt bei der Aktion


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab versucht ihn mal ab zu machen, aber trotz festem Drücken auf den Verschluss bekomm ich ihn nicht ab, scheint bombenfest zu sitzen, sollte ich vielleicht so lassen, oder?



Wie hast du den da so reinbekommen? Wundert mich nicht das der nicht raus möchte.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die beiden ATX-Stecker-Fotos sind doch gut scharf, war auch nicht einfach mit Kamera in der einen Hand und Taschenlampe in der anderen Hand, das einigemaßen gut belichtet zu kriegen.



Ich meine letztens gelesen zu haben, dass es jetzt Kameras gibt, die das ohne Taschenlampe schaffen.



> Der P4+P8 ist übrigens wieder leicht verrutscht, nachdem ich das Kabel seitlich vom Deckellüfter verstauen wollte, aber aus der Einrastung rutscht es nicht raus.



Ich glaube die Kabel werden mit dir nicht warm. 



> Ich hab irgendwie so den Eindruck, abgesehen von dem IO-Schild was nun endlich an allen Seiten fest sitzt, hätte ich mir die Aktion sparen können und kann noch froh sein, wenn dabei nichts kaputt gegangen ist.



Wenn da wieder was bei kaputt geht, solltest du über ein Hobbywechsel nachdenken.


Könnte der Herr Perfektionist, jetzt endlich für vernünftige Beleuchtung sorgen?
Was ist das bitte für ein Arbeiten? 
Deine Augen scheinen nicht die besten zu sein, also tue dir selbst den gefallen...


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

So nun ist alles wieder zusammen gesetzt, der ATX-Stecker sitzt besser, der P4+P8 auch, die Kabel sind alle besser verlegt, der Deckellüfter ist etwas nach vorne versetzt, so daß das P4+P8-Kabel mehr Platz haben, dafür mußte halt eine Pushpin des Deckellüfters in eine Lüftungsgitterwabe des Deckels, anstatt in die Schiene, weil die eine zu kurz ist um ihn weiter nach vorne zu setzen.

Insgesamt hab ich gut was geschafft aber auch teils enorm viel Kraft auf die Hardware ausüben müssen, um Stecker und Kühler ab zu bekommen und wieder ran zu setzen, so daß sie bündig anliegen, scheint aber nichts kaputt gegangen zu sein, mir war aber echt nicht bewußt, daß es teils so viel Kraft kostet, gerade beim ATX-Stecker.

Der PC läuft wieder ohne ersichtliche Probleme, momentan wieder einen Hochleistungstest mit 3,9 GHz Allcore und 1,375 Volt mit Prime95 SmallFFTs, mal sehen wie sich die neue Wärmeleitpaste macht.
Ich hab sie einfach mit dem Finger über den kompletten IHS verstrichen, vermutlich zuviel insgesamt, aber davor war ja auch ab Werk schon sehr viel drauf.

So sieht nun alles aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2018)

Na geht doch. 
So sieht das doch schon besser aus.
Bis auf das Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2018)

Bin mal gespannt wer wieder noch etwas zu meckern hat! 

Alles in allem ist sowohl der Kühler bzw. Sockelhalterung der CPU meiner Ansicht nach etwas stabiler zu gestalten, hier ist Intel noch vorne mit dem Schutzbügel, allerdings ist mein AMD auch nicht aus dem Sockel gerissen, obwohl ich fast den gesamten PC am Kühler angehoben habe.

Außerdem sind die Kabelstecker alle überholungsbedürftig, ich würde Stecker aus Metall bevorzugen (natürlich innen isoliert!), die kein Halteklip mehr haben und stattdessen auf beiden Seiten mit einer Schraube verschraubt werden mit dem Mainboard, was auch einen metallenen Anschluss haben sollte, sowohl bei ATX, als auch bei P4+P8.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bis auf das Kabelmanagement.



War mir klar, das du wieder was zu meckern findest! 
Was stört dich denn da genau noch?
Ist doch in allen Bereichen viel ordentlicher als davor!


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

... oder der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler drehen um das Kabel nicht über den gesamten Kühler spannen zu müssen...


Den hinteren Gehäuselüfter könnte man auch an einem anderen Anschluss verbinden namens CPU_PWR und den darüber regeln, dann verschwindet das Kabel auch hinterm Tray. Den Anschluss hast du in deinem Bilderpost fotografiert, auf dem 6. Bild, hinter der CPU bei den Spannungswandlern .


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> War mir klar, das du wieder was zu meckern findest!
> Was stört dich denn da genau noch?
> Ist doch in allen Bereichen viel ordentlicher als davor!



Ich mecker doch gar nicht 
Das ist ein rein optischer Aspekt.

-Lüfterkabel am CPU Kühler.
-Lüfterkabel hinten
-die Frontpanel Kabel gehören unter die Netzteilabdeckung (deswegen sind die Ausschnitte da)

So und dann alles bitte Sleeven und auf Wakü umbauen.
Vorher ist "perfekt" weit weit entfernt


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Oktober 2018)

Bis auf ein paar kleine Schönheitsfehler sieht das doch jetzt sehr ordentlich aus. Alles sitzt fest und alle Kompetenten haben Luft.

Gute Arbeit Tim!  

So kannst du es definitiv lassen für die nächsten Jahre. Falls nächstes Jahr doch Zen2 und Navi ins Gehäuse ziehen, hattest du durch die Aktion jetzt schon Übung beim Wechsel. 

Viel Spaß mit dem PC, es gab zwar einige Probleme aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Oktober 2018)

Sieht doch passabel aus Tim 

Gratulation zum  fertigen PC



Gieng ja glücklicherweise alles sehr schnell und unkompliziert von statten  (sorry, der musste nach all der Zeit sein)


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ja, jetzt bleibt er erstmal zu und muß laufen, laufen und nochmal laufen.

In das Gehäuse baue ich wahrscheinlich nichts neueres mehr ein, es ist an sich zwar nicht schlecht, aber die Qualität überzeugt mich einfach nicht, betrifft vor allem die Materialstärke, das Blech biegt sich ja schon hin und her wenn man nur Lüfter-Push-Pins befestigt oder löst, ein dünneres Blech hab ich noch nie erlebt, außer vielleicht bei billigsten Komplett-PCs. 

Das nächste Gehäuse soll wieder 1mm Stahl haben.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ergibt auch sinn. Kann nix aber wiegt viel. Hochwertige gehäuse bestehen meist aus Alu.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ergibt auch sinn. Kann nix aber wiegt viel. Hochwertige gehäuse bestehen meist aus Alu.




aka "Boris die Klinge": "Schwer ist gut, kann man notfalls auch werfen"


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich mag einfach diesen Billigeindruck nicht, den ein so dünnes Gehäuse bei mir erzeugt. 
Da hätte ich von Fractal Design echt mehr erwartet, das Meshify ist ja schließlich kein Billiggehäuse, da hätten sie die Bleche gerne doppelt so dick machen können, zumal es auf Grund der geringen Abmessungen dann immer noch nicht so extrem schwer geworden wäre.

Ich freu mich daran gemessen immer noch an meinem alten Casetek C1080 von 2004, das war noch Solidität, ich schätze 1mm Stahl oder mehr, sowas hätte ich gerne wieder, nur eben mit Netzteil unten und Lüfterplätzen für mindestens 120mm-Lüfter hinten, oben und vorne.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du das perfekte Case willst, musst du es selbst bauen bzw. bauen lassen.
Das ist wie bei Schuhen. Nur ein Schuhmacher kann deine perfekten Schuhe herstellen. Von der Stange kann da nie mithalten.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich mag einfach diesen Billigeindruck nicht, den ein so dünnes Gehäuse bei mir erzeugt.
> Da hätte ich von Fractal Design echt mehr erwartet, das Meshify ist ja schließlich kein Billiggehäuse, da hätten sie die Bleche gerne doppelt so dick machen können, zumal es auf Grund der geringen Abmessungen dann immer noch nicht so extrem schwer geworden wäre.
> 
> Ich freu mich daran gemessen immer noch an meinem alten Casetek C1080 von 2004, das war noch Solidität, ich schätze 1mm Stahl oder mehr, sowas hätte ich gerne wieder, nur eben mit Netzteil unten und Lüfterplätzen für mindestens 120mm-Lüfter hinten, oben und vorne.



Ich habe mit dem Gehäuse keinerlei Probleme, aber das du damit welche hast wundert mich nicht, wäre wohl selbst bei einem Gehäuse mit 1cm Stahl genauso .


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Gehäuse keinerlei Probleme, aber das du damit welche hast wundert mich nicht, wäre wohl selbst bei einem Gehäuse mit 1cm Stahl genauso .



Er braucht ein Case aus dunkler Materie.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2018)

So lange geplant und doch das falsche bestellt.
Warum hast du dich nicht vorher über die Materialstärke informiert? 
Perfektionismus am Poppes.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2018)

Er labert nur wieder rum.
So oft gab es dieses Thema und er würde ja auch viel investieren. Geworden ist es ein 70 Euro Gehäuse. 

70 Euro für ein vernünftiges ATX Gehäuse, mit 2 brauchbaren Gehäuselüftern. Ist vollkommen okay,
aber damit bist du gerade im brauchbaren Bereich gelandet.

Du willst immer Qualität, aber bist nicht bereit dafür auch zu zahlen.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Oktober 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Er labert nur wieder rum.
> So oft gab es dieses Thema und er würde ja auch viel investieren. Geworden ist es ein 70 Euro Gehäuse.
> 
> 70 Euro für ein vernünftiges ATX Gehäuse, mit 2 brauchbaren Gehäuselüftern. Ist vollkommen okay,
> ...



Ich seh das wie Venom - bei der Preisklasse kriegt man das, was man auch zahlt. Man hätte auch zu den teueren be Quiet! oder Fractal Design R6 greifen können (Ich habe hier das R5 stehen). Aber Tim, du kannst dir gerne das Fractal R6 kaufen und noch einmal alle Kabel verlegen etc.....^^

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Rechner, er läuft ja jetzt.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich seh das wie Venom - bei der Preisklasse kriegt man das, was man auch zahlt. Man hätte auch zu den teueren be Quiet! oder Fractal Design R6 greifen können (Ich habe hier das R5 stehen). Aber Tim, du kannst dir gerne das Fractal R6 kaufen und noch einmal alle Kabel verlegen etc.....^^
> 
> Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Rechner, er läuft ja jetzt.


 
Die Be Quiet! Teile taugen alle nichts, selbst 1m Materialstärke bringt einem nichts, wenn das Gehäuse bei High End Hardware unweigerlich zum Hitzestau führt und das R5 und R6 ist qualitativ auch nicht besser als das Meshify.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Be Quiet! Teile taugen alle nichts, selbst 1m Materialstärke bringt einem nichts, wenn das Gehäuse bei High End Hardware unweigerlich zum Hitzestau führt und das R5 und R6 ist qualitativ auch nicht besser als das Meshify.



Ich habe immer gedacht, dass das be Quiet! Dark Base 900 gerade als "Lüfter"-Gehäuse sehr gut sein soll (und halt bei Custom Wasserkühlungen doch nicht so pralle ist)?

Ich versteh eh nicht wo Tim sein Problem ist, also wenn man nicht gerade 10kg auf die Seite drauflegt, biegt sich da nichts durch und das sich Metall halt etwas biegt ist normal...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2018)

Hast du alle BeQuiet Gehäuse schon da gehabt?


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du alle BeQuiet Gehäuse schon da gehabt?



Nein, aber alle haben das selbe Problem. Einfach nur mal auf den Deckel schauen, die Lüfterschlitze sind mini, genauso wie Vorne auch, nur hinten gibt es ein Wabengitter, dass wirklich Luft durchlässt, durch die anderen Schlitze geht die Luft nur schwer durch weshalb höhere Drehzahlen nötig sind, bei Grafikkarten mit hohem PT gibt es da ziemliche Probleme, da macht das 900er keinen Unterschied zum 600er, 700er oder 800er.
Das Teil ist einfach eine Misskonstruktion per se und rein auf Optik designed und entwickelt.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, aber alle haben das selbe Problem. Einfach nur mal auf den Deckel schauen, die Lüfterschlitze sind mini, genauso wie Vorne auch, nur hinten gibt es ein Wabengitter, dass wirklich Luft durchlässt, durch die anderen Schlitze geht die Luft nur schwer durch weshalb höhere Drehzahlen nötig sind, bei Grafikkarten mit hohem PT gibt es da ziemliche Probleme, da macht das 900er keinen Unterschied zum 600er, 700er oder 800er.
> Das Teil ist einfach eine Misskonstruktion per se und rein auf Optik designed und entwickelt.



Also ich hab mit den Drehzahlen und den Temperaturen im DB700 absolut 0 Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab meins zwar noch weiter optimiert aber vorher trotzdem keine Probleme gehabt. DB900


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

@markus1612 du hast ja eine 1070, die ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt sonderlich viel Strom aus der Steckdose zu ziehen. Dementsprechend kein Wunder, dass du keine Probleme hast.

@JoM79 und welche GPU hast du ? 
Eine 1080 Ti mit 300 Watt + gegen eine beispielsweise 1070 mit 150 Watt ist nun mal logischerweise ein sehr großer Unterschied.

Das Konzept mag bei Hardware ala 1070 und 1080 ja funktionieren, so bald aber mal etwas wie eine Vega, 1080 Ti oder 2080 Ti oder eine der Titans rein kommt entstehen die Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2018)

Momentan ne EVGA 1080FTW, aber unter Wasser.
Letztes Jahr ne 1080ti Aorus Extreme.
CPU gibts bei dir nicht?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, aber alle haben das selbe Problem. Einfach nur mal auf den Deckel schauen, die Lüfterschlitze sind mini, genauso wie Vorne auch, nur hinten gibt es ein Wabengitter, dass wirklich Luft durchlässt, durch die anderen Schlitze geht die Luft nur schwer durch weshalb höhere Drehzahlen nötig sind, bei Grafikkarten mit hohem PT gibt es da ziemliche Probleme, da macht das 900er keinen Unterschied zum 600er, 700er oder 800er.
> Das Teil ist einfach eine Misskonstruktion per se und rein auf Optik designed und entwickelt.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Case machen das, was sie sollen.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Momentan ne EVGA 1080FTW, aber unter Wasser.
> Letztes Jahr ne 1080ti Aorus Extreme.
> CPU gibts bei dir nicht?



Verbaucht eben deutlich weniger (zumindest normalerweise) und erst recht nicht dann, wenn die Graka auf Vollast ist.
Mit Max PT keine Probleme bei der Aorus?



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Case machen das, was sie sollen.



Nicht wirklich relevant, da du eine Wakü hast.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Be Quiet! Teile taugen alle nichts, selbst 1m Materialstärke bringt einem nichts, wenn das Gehäuse bei High End Hardware unweigerlich zum Hitzestau führt und das R5 und R6 ist qualitativ auch nicht besser als das Meshify.



Hatte vor unserem Meshify das R5 und das war qualitativ schon eine ganze Ecke besser. Für den Preis ist das Meshify ganz gut, wer mehr will muss eben mehr bezahlen.

Hatte Tim ja zum Gehäuse geraten aber ihm auch gesagt, dass es von der Qualität bessere Cases gibt (Lian Li oder teurere Fractal Modelle). Es war ihm ja auch sehr wichtig, das das neue Gehäuse nicht zu groß sein soll und da kann das Meshify in meinen Augen voll überzeugen. Das war auch der Grund bei mir zum Wechsel vom R5 aufs Meshify. Habe das Gehäuse jetzt seit Release und bin immernoch voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin die Aorus 1 oder 2 mal mit vollem PT ausgefahren, gab keine Probleme.
Ne WaKü ist genauso relevant wie LuKü.
Bei mir geht 99% der Abwärme aus dem Deckel und der Front, da hätte ein luftgekühltes System sogar noch einen Vorteil.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin die Aorus 1 oder 2 mal mit vollem PT ausgefahren, gab keine Probleme.
> Ne WaKü ist genauso relevant wie LuKü.
> Bei mir geht 99% der Abwärme aus dem Deckel und der Front, da hätte ein luftgekühltes System sogar noch einen Vorteil.



Wenn sie intern ist ja, aber auch intern sind die Auswirkungen kleiner, denn die Luft wird ja direkt rausbefördert, da der Radi ja an den Lüfterschlitzen montiert ist und somit keine Luftverwirblungen zu Stande kommen, bei einer luftgekühlten Graka muss ja die Wärme durch das Gehäuse nach draußen geblasen werden und sie sitzt ja nicht direkt an Lüfterschlitzen/wabengitter.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Oktober 2018)

Man merkt ja beim Fractal Design Meshify auch, daß es teils gut durchdacht ist, aber teils finde ich es eben auch etwas eng und vorallem stören mich wie gesagt die dünnen Bleche. 
Kennt eigentlich jemand die Materialstärke vom Meshify?
Jetzt wo alles fertig ist, wird mich aber erstmal nichts mehr stören, solange nichts kaputt geht und ich wieder drann arbeiten muß.
Zumindest  eröffnen die geringen Abmessungen des Meshifys mir viele Optionen, daß Gehäuse aufzustellen, die ich beim Coolermaster CM690 III so noch nicht sah, allerdings fand ich das CM690II deutlich besser verarbeitet, kommt mir stabiler vor, dafür hat es andere gravierende Nachteile, die das Meshify wieder nicht hat...
Welches Gehäuse mein nächstes wird steht eh noch in den Sternen, vielleicht ist als nächstes auch mal wieder ein hochwertiger Komplett-PC drann, denn den Streß des Zusammenbaus möchte ich erstmal nicht mehr haben, hätte mit einem Komplett-PC alles so einfach und perfekt sein können, aber ich hatte ja eben noch die teure Grafikkarte und SSD rum liegen, darum mußte ich selbst was zusammen bauen...


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das das hier irgendjemand großartig nachschaut  welche Materialstärke ein Gehäuse hat bevor er es kauft.  Man schaut halt welche Features es bietet und wie es einem gefällt^^
Beim Define R5 kann ich mich nicht beschweren, alles top. 

Vielleicht baust du bis dahin auch gar kein PC mehr und bist auf Cloud Gaming umgestiegen, wer weiß was 2025 kommt


----------



## compisucher (11. Oktober 2018)

Das Meshify C ist aus 0,5 mm Stahlblech.
Fractal Design Meshify C im Test - die Glaspremiere - Hardwareluxx

Im Übrigen hege ich starke Zweifel, dass ein Consumer-Mainstream-Case jemals mit einer größeren Blechstärke als 0,8 oder max. 1,0 mm hergestellt wurde.
2mm Stahlblech will erst mal fein genug gebogen werden...


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...aber ich hatte ja eben noch die teure Grafikkarte und SSD rum liegen, darum mußte ich selbst was zusammen bauen...



Die Grafikkarte liegt schon so lange rum, die hättest du letztes Jahr zum Mining-Boom sogar noch mit Gewinn weiterverkaufen können.  Wurde dir glaub ich sogar Mehrfach geraten. 

Wie auch immer, für das Geld darfst du nicht mehr erwarten. Willst du höherwertige Gehäuse musst du mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Bei meinem Lian-Li kann ich mich zumindest nicht über die Materialstärke beschweren.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2018)

Na, klingt aber fast so als sei der Perfektionist beim Zusammenbauen auf der Strecke geblieben.


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse mein nächstes wird steht eh noch in den Sternen, vielleicht ist als nächstes auch mal wieder ein hochwertiger Komplett-PC drann, denn den Streß des Zusammenbaus möchte ich erstmal nicht mehr haben, hätte mit einem Komplett-PC alles so einfach und perfekt sein können, aber ich hatte ja eben noch die teure Grafikkarte und SSD rum liegen, darum mußte ich selbst was zusammen bauen...



Ich empfinde den Zusammenbau als Pure Entspannung, wenn ich den Perfektionisten nicht raushängen lasse und trotzdem alles Ordentlich mache dauert das auch keine 30min

Komplett PCs sind, ich lass mal die ganzen OEM Kisten weg, zwar praktisch und was für Leute die nicht bauen wollen, aber versprech dir keine ordentlicher verlegten Kabel oder dergleichen, hab ich selber alles gemacht, hast aufträge von teilweise 20 PC am Tag Pro Mitarbeiter in 8h. Wenn dann noch der Lohn nicht stimmt wird das System für den Kunden nur so dahin gerotzt

sei´s drum, habe das Meshify hier stehen in weiß für ein Projekt und bislang nur die Lüfter umgebaut und kann soweit nicht meckern  klar das Blech könnte dicker sein, aber solange das beim handfesten befestigen der Lüfter nicht bricht oder verformt find ich es völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Oktober 2018)

Das Blech wabbelt halt hin und her beim Lüfter befestige, aber zum Glück war es dadurch nicht dauerhaft verbogen. 
0,5mm Stahlblech finde ich ist schon etwa auf Billig-Komplett-PC-Niveau, reicht zwar, aber erweckt alles andere als einen hochwertigen Eindruck bei mir.
Ich hatte das Meshify auch auf 0,5mm geschätzt, unter 0,8mm will ich kein Gehäuse mehr kaufen, außer bei Komplett-PCs, wo ich darauf keinen Einfluss habe und die ich dann auch fast nie auf schrauben werde.

Ich sehe jetzt öfter die HP Omen Komplett-PCs mit teils sehr flotten Grafikkarten und CPUs, taugen die denn von der Hardware, Mainboard (VRMs und Kühlung) usw. etwas?

Ich fand den Zusammenbau jedenfalls so streßig, daß ich direkt zurückdenken muß, ob ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren schonmal bei oder nach irgendetwas noch mehr gestreßt war, ich glaube nicht. 
Vorallem treiben mich immer die Kabel fast in den Wahnsinn, die Anpressdrücke beim Einstecken von ATX und P4+P8 auf dem Board finde ich immer irgendwie zu hoch, das durchbiegen der Platine dabei verursacht mir jedesmal selbst fast Schmerzen, aber das war schon seit Jahrzehnten so und kaputt gegangen ist mir dabei noch nie etwas.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Blech wabbelt halt hin und her beim Lüfter befestige, aber zum Glück war es dadurch nicht dauerhaft verbogen.
> 0,5mm Stahlblech finde ich ist schon etwa auf Billig-Komplett-PC-Niveau, reicht zwar, aber erweckt alles andere als einen hochwertigen Eindruck bei mir.
> Ich hatte das Meshify auch auf 0,5mm geschätzt, unter 0,8mm will ich kein Gehäuse mehr kaufen, außer bei Komplett-PCs, wo ich darauf keinen Einfluss habe und die ich dann auch fast nie auf schrauben werde.



Es hat dich anscheinend schadlos überstanden. Zeugt doch von Qualität.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt öfter die HP Omen Komplett-PCs mit teils sehr flotten Grafikkarten und CPUs, taugen die denn von der Hardware, Mainboard (VRMs und Kühlung) usw. etwas?



Ich glaube da bist du im falschen Forum.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Zusammenbau jedenfalls so streßig, daß ich direkt zurückdenken muß, ob ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren schonmal bei oder nach irgendetwas noch mehr gestreßt war, ich glaube nicht.



Ja ich kenne das. Ist bei auch jedesmal so. Habe mich beim letzten mal krankgeschrieben lassen. Nach 3 Wochen ohne Sonnenlicht ging es dann langsam wieder.
Gott sei dank hat jemand für mich die Pakete entgegen genommen. Das hätte ich nicht ausgehalten.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vorallem treiben mich immer die Kabel fast in den Wahnsinn, die Anpressdrücke beim Einstecken von ATX und P4+P8 auf dem Board finde ich immer irgendwie zu hoch, das durchbiegen der Platine dabei verursacht mir jedesmal selbst fast Schmerzen, aber das war schon seit Jahrzehnten so und kaputt gegangen ist mir dabei noch nie etwas.



Das solltest du mal untersuchen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2018)

Arbeitest du nichts, wenn du Zusammenbau eines PCs das stressigste für dich ist?


----------



## compisucher (11. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt öfter die HP Omen Komplett-PCs mit teils sehr flotten Grafikkarten und CPUs, taugen die denn von der Hardware, Mainboard (VRMs und Kühlung) usw. etwas?


Nur bedingt bzw. teilweise, weil HP meist extra für die selbst hergestellte MBs haben + relativ schwache NTs drinnen haben.
Je teurer die werden um so eher könnte man zugreifen.
Habe schon so 1299 € Omens repariert = mühsam, und 2.499  €  Omen von innen gesehen = ganz OK

So z. B. sieht ein neuer innen drin aus (einfach mal aus dem WEB gezogen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

Wird Zeit, dass der ATX Standard mal über Bord gekippt wird, damit die Grafikkarte wieder den gesamten Strom über das Board bekommen kann. Dann braucht man keine extra Stecker.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Oktober 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Es hat dich anscheinend schadlos überstanden. Zeugt doch von Qualität.



Einerseits ja, andererseits weiß ich auch nicht wie man alles behutsamer auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammen bauen sollte. 
Teils ist da anscheinend Kraftaufwand für nötig, bei dem ich immer gedacht hätte, das dabei was kaputt geht, aber tut es anscheinend ja nicht...
Unterm Strich bin ich wohl eher zu zaghaft und ängstlich als zu grobmotorisch im Umgang mit den Teilen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da bist du im falschen Forum.



Wieso?
Es gibt da super Spiele-PCs von, warum sollte die hier nicht auch behandelt werden?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das solltest du mal untersuchen lassen.



Das du es nicht ernst nimmst und darauf hin wieder rum giften mußt, finde ich schade aber irgendwie auch bezeichnend.
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich nicht verstehe, wie das jemand Spaß machen kann, für mich war es größter Streß, zum einen wegen den Kosten und der Sorge was kaputt zu machen, zum anderen weil es der erste komplette Eigenbau war und ich in paar Stunden fertig werden wollte, dazu die schwierige Kombination der Teile (Kühler und Gehäuse).
Spaß macht mir der PC erst, wenn ich mir sicher sein kann, daß er völlig intakt ist und ich mit dem Testen aufhöre und anfange damit zu arbeiten und zu spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2018)

Für dich ist es ja schon Stress, wenn du auf ein Paket wartest.
Du musst auf jedenfall den ruhigsten, stressfreisten Job der Welt haben, wenn dich so banale Sachen schon so stressen.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Oktober 2018)

PC bauen soll Stress sein...


Also für mich isses Leidenschaft

Meinen Frau hat ihr pferd und ich meinen PC 

Ich weiß nicht was du arbeitest, scheint aber chillig zu sein

Ich für meinen Teil muss beruflich was mit Rechnern machen, arbeite mit Industrie und Gebäude Systemen

Sobald ich daheim bin und nichts wichtiges im Haushalt ansteht Sitz ich am Rechner


Natürlich fahre ich viel Rad, gehe schwimmen und mache viel mit meiner Frau, aber ich fühle mich nicht wohl wenn ich meiner Leidenschaft nicht nachkommen


Tim du bist echt komisch drauf und seine Probleme möcht ich Mal haben... Willst Mal ein Tag meinen Job übernehmen? Da drehst DU sicherlich durch


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich sitze ja auch sehr gerne am Rechner, freue mich auch über neue Hardware (wenn sie denn gut läuft), probiere auch gerne mal Software aus, selbst das Montieren des CPU-Kühlers und davor das Einsetzen der CPU und des RAMs hat mir Spaß gemacht, aber sobald ich ein Kabel in die Hand nehmen muß, hört irgendwie der Spaß bei mir auf und ich fühle mich nur noch gestreßt und genervt, vorallem wenn die Stecker so schwer ran gehen, oder eben nicht perfekt sitzen, sich die Platinen durchbiegen beim fest stecken, das ist es was mich so nervt, wenn etwas nicht so läuft, wie ich es gerne hätte...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Dann bist du aber oft genervt.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ja, stimmt leider.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt leider.



Dann hast du ja Glück, dass du keine Cpu Pins verbogen hat. Beim fx 8350 habe ich 5 Pins verbogen und beim r7 2700x einen. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist aber das zurückbiegen war gar nicht so einfach. Da muss man ganz vorsichtig sein aber trotzdem hat's funktioniert. Ein bisschen Geduld gehört dazu.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Wie ist denn das mit den Pins passiert? 

Ich hab die CPU halt ganz vorsichtig in den Sockel gelegt, so daß sie gleich rein gerutscht ist und die Pins nicht erst irgendwo aufgelegen haben.
Ich war vorallem froh, beim Kühler abnehmen die CPU nicht mit aus dem Sockel gerissen zu haben oder Pins abzureißen, denn es erforderte viel Kraft den Kühler abzunehmen, hätte fast den gesamten PC am Kühler ein Stück hoch gehoben, so klebte der an der CPU fest.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Willst du den Unsinn wirklich immer wieder erzählen?


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ist kein Unsinn, war echt so.
Ich war total überrascht nach dem Kraftakt, daß die CPU noch im Sockel war und nicht am Kühlerboden klebte.
Da hat auch aufheizen der CPU davor nichts gebracht, der Kühler rutschte zu allen Seiten auf dem IHS leicht hin und her, ließ sich aber nach oben hin kein Stück abnehmen ohne größeren Kraftaufwand.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Also ein kleiner Klecks Wärmeleitpaste hat bei dir so viel Adhäsionskraft erzeugt, dass man damit ein 15kg Gehäuse anheben konnte.
Wer braucht da noch Kleber.


----------



## amdahl (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube das sogar. Wenn man wirklich nicht auf die Idee kommt einen Kühler etwas zu drehen, seitlich zu verschieben, zu kippen oder einfach langsam zu ziehen kann er ziemlich fest sitzen.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Oktober 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sogar. Wenn man wirklich nicht auf die Idee kommt einen Kühler etwas zu drehen, seitlich zu verschieben, zu kippen oder einfach langsam zu ziehen kann er ziemlich fest sitzen.



Na ist ja nicht so das hier gefühlt 15 Leute vorher erklärt haben wie man den Kühler am besten wieder löst...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass wenn Tim sagt etwas geht schwer, es für mich dann problemlos geht.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass wenn Tim sagt etwas geht schwer, es für mich dann problemlos geht.



Ich hab bisher in der Hinsicht auch 0 Probleme gehabt.
Ich konnte den Kühler immer problemlos abnehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Es war ja auch massig viel WLP drauf, ab Werk hat der Kühler auf dem Boden eine geschlossene Schicht drauf, also kann es auch nicht mein Fehler gewesen sein.

Als ich ihn abnehmen wollte, hab ich wie gesagt erstmal 40 Minuten Prime95 SmallFFTs mit OC laufen lassen bei etwa 77°C CPU-Temperatur. Dann den Rechner schnell aus gemacht, aufgemacht und die Kühlerschrauben komplett gelöst und heraus gezogen (geht ja sehr gut mit dem mitgelieferten magnetischen Schraubendreher). Dann hab ich angefangen den Kühler leicht zu drehen, er bewegte sich ganz leicht ohne ohne das ich Kraft brauchte in alle Richtungen, nur eben nicht nach oben. Ich hab dann langsam mit immer mehr Druck versucht ihn ab zu ziehen, bis es dann letztendlich klappte.
Ich mache mir nur jetzt etwas Sorgen, daß nicht vielleicht doch ein oder mehrere Pins der CPU oder das Board selbst dabei einen Schaden ab bekommen hat, aber wenn das so wäre, würde ich das vermutlich doch längst gemerkt haben, weil er dann nicht richtig laufen würde?


----------



## onlygaming (12. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist kein Unsinn, war echt so.
> Ich war total überrascht nach dem Kraftakt, daß die CPU noch im Sockel war und nicht am Kühlerboden klebte.
> Da hat auch aufheizen der CPU davor nichts gebracht, der Kühler rutschte zu allen Seiten auf dem IHS leicht hin und her, ließ sich aber nach oben hin kein Stück abnehmen ohne größeren Kraftaufwand.


Warum schiebst du den Kühler dann nicht nicht zur GraKa von der CPU runter? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

Auf die Idee bin ich in dem Moment nicht gekommen, weiß auch nicht, ob da nicht irgendein anderes Mainboardbauteil im Weg gewesen wäre.
Ich dachte mir nur, ich hab die Paste vorher erwärmt, er läßt sich super leicht drehen und schieben, also muß er sich auch leicht abnehmen lassen...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Von Physik scheinst du ja nicht so den Plan zu haben.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Oktober 2018)

Okay, dann weißt du ja für das nächste mal Bescheid  Ohne die CPU halb aus dem Sockel zu reißen^^


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von Physik scheinst du ja nicht so den Plan zu haben.



stimmt



onlygaming schrieb:


> Okay, dann weißt du ja für das nächste mal Bescheid  Ohne die CPU halb aus dem Sockel zu reißen^^



Nein, nicht wirklich, ich hab es genauso gemacht, wie mir empfohlen wurde, erst aufheizen, dann drehen, dann abnehmen, von runter schieben übers halbe Mainboard war nie und nirgends bisher die Rede.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Oktober 2018)

Also ich weiß nicht wer hier die Anweisungen gegeben hat die CPU zwangsweise aufzuheizen. 

Ich meinte damit dass du jetzt weißt wie es eventuell einfacher geht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich, ich hab es genauso gemacht, wie mir empfohlen wurde, erst aufheizen, dann drehen, dann abnehmen, von runter schieben übers halbe Mainboard war nie und nirgends bisher die Rede.



Stimmt nicht. 
In einem deiner älteren Threads (2-5 Monate) wurde dir das bereits geschrieben.
... wenn andere sich besser an den Inhalt deiner Threads erinnern können als du selbst .


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> In einem deiner älteren Threads (2-5 Monate) wurde dir das bereits geschrieben.
> ... wenn andere sich besser an den Inhalt deiner Threads erinnern können als du selbst .



Sorry, ich kann mich daran nicht erinnern, hast du noch den link dazu?
Ich hatte und hab mitunter so viele Threads aktuell unter Beobachtung, daß ich schon leider ab und zu mal was vergesse.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann mich daran nicht erinnern, hast du noch den link dazu?
> Ich hatte und hab mitunter so viele Threads aktuell unter Beobachtung, daß ich schon leider ab und zu mal was vergesse.



bitte bitte

War sogar von mir , wobei es das von anderen auch gab. Es hatte schließlich ausreichend viele Threads um jedem mal die Gelegenheit für den Tipp zu bieten.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> ... argh Tim ...
> Deine Threads und die darin dargelegten Ängste sind schon was besonderes in diesem Forum  (nicht böse gemeint).
> Wenn man vorsichtig ist, dann geht nur seeehr schwer etwas (wegen einem selbst) kapput.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Oktober 2018)

@ EyRaptor

Gut, danke für den Tip und erneuten Link, jetzt werd ich es mir bestimmt merken!


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube nicht Tim.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyahbRmlhW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. Oktober 2018)

Ja, sich über andere lustig machen ist immer leicht, aber der gute Ratschlag bezüglich Kühler seitlich abziehen, kam nicht von dir, sondern von EyRaptor! 
Als ich dabei war bzw. kurz danach hab ich auch daran gedacht, hättest ihn ja auch versuchen können einfach seitlich runterzuziehen, entweder hatte ich den Tip von EyRaptor da doch noch irgendwo im Hinterkopf, oder aber ich bin selbst auf die gleiche Idee gekommen, nur eben als der Kühler eh schon runter war.

Andererseits hat das alles auch etwas gutes, ich kann nun ganz entspannt Kühler bei AM4 wechseln, weil ich gemerkt habe, daß es die CPU so schnell nicht aus dem Sockel reißt, also ist ein weiterer Kritikpunkt oder besser gesagt der einzige echte Kritikpunkt am PGA-Sockel auch aus der Welt geräumt. Da sieht man mal wieder was für eine tolle Produktqualität AMD abgeliefert hat und MSI natürlich in meinem Fall ebenso.


----------



## amdahl (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Tim1974 (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke du hast doch selbst einen Ryzen oder sogar einen Ripper?
Dann weißt du doch, was für ausgezeichnete Qualität die sind!


----------



## Venom89 (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## amdahl (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe weder noch. Außerdem käme mir  nicht in den Sinn eine CPU nach solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Kriterien zu beurteilen. Oder mir überhaupt ein Urteil zu erlauben, nachdem ich 28 Seiten lang das eigene Urteilsvermögen untergraben habe.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was für eine tolle Produktqualität AMD abgeliefert hat und MSI natürlich in meinem Fall ebenso.



Eine CPU kannst du immer aus dem Sockel reißen, egal ob AMD oder Intel.
Man muss eben vorsichtig sein und Geduld haben, dann gibt es nie Probleme -- egal welcher Sockel.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Oktober 2018)

Na bei LGA1150 hatte ich keine Geduld und hab die CPU trotzdem nicht raus gerissen, obwohl ich da die WLP nicht vorgewärmt habe und einfach ohne drehen den Kühler runter gerupft habe, aber selbst da ging er leichter ab, als jetzt auf meinem AM4-System, trotzdem sind beide CPUs im Sockel geblieben.


----------



## Alabamaman (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte die Paste nicht erhitzt weil dadurch Kohäsionskräfte verstärkt auftreten  wenn man am Kühler zieht. Pyhsik


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Oktober 2018)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> [...] Pyhsik



Was bitte? 

Aber du hast in der Sache eventuell recht, ich kanns zwar selbst nicht beurteilen, aber das aufheizen der Paste war nicht wirklich hilfreich, vielleicht sogar nachteilig, auch wenn du der erste bist, der das andeutet. Ich merke es mir aber für die nächste Demontage des Kühlers, auch wenn ich die so weit wie möglich heraus schieben will.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Wo ist das Problem?
Entweder den Kühler seitlich runter schieben, ankanten oder mit ner alten Bankkarte oä zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Oktober 2018)

Klar, hinterher ist man immer klüger und vor meinem Demontieren wurde nur am Rande von einer Person das seitlich runter schieben erwähnt, das kann im Eifer des Gefechts dann schon mal unter gehen.
Ich war auch der Ansicht, daß sich ein Kühler nach oben hin abnehmen lassen müßte, erstrecht wenn die Paste vorerwärmt ist und man den Kühler vorher seitlich etwas drehen konnte, aber wie gesagt, hinterher ist man immer klüger und so wie ich es gemacht habe, scheint es ja auch völlig ok gewesen zu sein, läuft ja schließlich alles gut.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... läuft ja schließlich alles gut.


Na dann können wir den Thread ja beenden.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch erst 29 Seiten lang und dann schon beenden? 

Im Grunde hast du aber recht, wobei es immer noch interessante Postings geben kann, sei es von mir oder jemand anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Du machst doch eh bald wieder neue Threads auf, von daher egal.


----------



## Ion (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich mache hier dann mal zu.


----------

